# Without Islam



## Mrs. M.

Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.

Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.

Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.

Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.

Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.

Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.

Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.

Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.

Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.

Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.

Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.

Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.

Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.

It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.

I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
































​


----------



## JakeStarkey

Without radical jihadism, a perversion of  Islam, as German fascism was a perversion of Christianity.

There's the correction.  Let's move on.


----------



## Bleipriester

Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.


----------



## Bleipriester

JakeStarkey said:


> Without radical jihadism, a perversion of  Islam, as German fascism was a perversion of Christianity.
> 
> There's the correction.  Let's move on.


I don´t agree to a term "German fascism". It indicates that a at least a big share of the Germans believed the Nazis´ race propaganda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The term is real and pertinent, bub.

It does not need your agreement.


----------



## Bleipriester

JakeStarkey said:


> The term is real and pertinent, bub.
> 
> It does not need your agreement.


Nope, there is no nationalized fascism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.

The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought with it. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This fails as both a speculation and composition fallacy.

The terrorists do not ‘represent’ Islam as a religion and Muslims as a class of persons.

Religions are not ‘responsible’ for criminal acts, individuals are.


----------



## 007

And there ya have it folks... why you can't put the bleeding heart, mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth. They have no freakin' clue how to deal with a threat.

As the FACTS have been laid out by the OP, here they come with the most ASININE hyperbole in DEFENSE of the VERY THING that has been shown to be the problem. These people are retarded, and brain washed in the progtard ways of ultra political correctness to the point of absurdity.

The OP is spot on. What the OP makes painfully clear is that as long as the bloody, pedophile prophet worshiping, homo killing, woman subjugating, daughter and wife honor killing, saw people's heads off, burn a person alive in a cage, stone age cult of islam is left to fester on earth, this sort of POINTLESS KILLING OF INNOCENT PEOPLE WORLD WIDE will just continue, period.

So if you're ever face to face with one of these pajama boy or girl, college brain washed, need their safe place, pencil necked leftist pussies spouting this islam defending trash, just tell them to shut the fuck up or you'll rearrange their face. No one needs to hear their crap. We've all heard enough of their ignorant, bubble headed psychobabble. They are the reason war hasn't  been successfully waged against this bloody killing cult so far.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ​
> This fails as both a speculation and composition fallacy.
> 
> The terrorists do not ‘represent’ Islam as a religion and Muslims as a class of persons.
> 
> .




Actually, the terrorists are closer to true Islam than any other.

You are simply too monumentally ignorant of the history of Islam or the content of the Hadiths  to know any better, and so regurgitate childish pablum, instead.


----------



## Bleipriester

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.


Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.
Click to expand...

Good for you.

Here is the far right: "why you can't put the [crazy reactionaries] mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth."

The reactionaries would act like the jihadists if they did not think we would immediately put them down.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.




So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dogmaphobe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
Click to expand...

Dogmaphobe lives in the 7th Century.  We could say the same thing about the Crusades in the south of France against the Cathars, etc., in the 13th century.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JakeStarkey said:


> Dogmaphobe lives in the 7th Century.  We could say the same thing about the Crusades in the south of France against the Cathars, etc., in the 13th century.




  Supporting women and gay rights mean I live in the 7th century?

 Could you really be THAT utterly stupid? 

 Now, I realize your entire schtik is to keep the area between your ears as absolutely uncompromised by knowledge as possible and make sure you utter all the appropriately vapid platitudes about the world as all your similarly vapid little peeps, but I do believe you have outdone yourself here.


----------



## 007

We talked to an ex-ISIS fighter in Belgium, and what he said was chilling


----------



## asaratis

Kill  ALL RADICAL MUSLIMS....and their childrem!


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

007 said:


> We talked to an ex-ISIS fighter in Belgium, and what he said was chilling


"Delefortrie told us his dream to “live under an Islamic caliphate” would soon become a reality in Europe. ISIS’s brand of militant Islam would not be denied, he said, because “ISIS is not a group, it’s an ideology."​
The man sounds more delusional than dangerous. Hitler dreamed on a thousand year Reich.


----------



## Bleipriester

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> Here is the far right: "why you can't put the [crazy reactionaries] mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth."
> 
> The reactionaries would act like the jihadists if they did not think we would immediately put them down.
Click to expand...

What reactionaries? And who puts them down?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dogmaphobe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe lives in the 7th Century.  We could say the same thing about the Crusades in the south of France against the Cathars, etc., in the 13th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting women and gay rights mean I live in the 7th century?
> 
> Could you really be THAT utterly stupid?
> 
> Now, I realize your entire schtik is to keep the area between your ears as absolutely uncompromised by knowledge as possible and make sure you utter all the appropriately vapid platitudes about the world as all your similarly vapid little peeps, but I do believe you have outdone yourself here.
Click to expand...

You were talking about religious violence of Islam in the 7th century,, so you admit failure when you change the goal posts

So easy to out you, phoby.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> Here is the far right: "why you can't put the [crazy reactionaries] mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth."
> 
> The reactionaries would act like the jihadists if they did not think we would immediately put them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reactionaries? And who puts them down?
Click to expand...

Good to see you backing up.  Don't condemn all of Islam, because that is a losing idea.


----------



## Bleipriester

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> Here is the far right: "why you can't put the [crazy reactionaries] mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth."
> 
> The reactionaries would act like the jihadists if they did not think we would immediately put them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reactionaries? And who puts them down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you backing up.  Don't condemn all of Islam, because that is a losing idea.
Click to expand...

The questions are still in the room...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I wasn´t talking about the existence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> Here is the far right: "why you can't put the [crazy reactionaries] mentally ill, think with their emotions and not reality, in charge of any sort of security or armed forces anywhere on earth."
> 
> The reactionaries would act like the jihadists if they did not think we would immediately put them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reactionaries? And who puts them down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you backing up.  Don't condemn all of Islam, because that is a losing idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The questions are still in the room...
Click to expand...

You have been appropriately answered.  You don't get to attack your enemies other than verbally.  Far right reactionaries think with their emotions and not reality.  If they rise up, like any criminal group, will be put down by the LEO and or the military.


----------



## HUGGY

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yes..If Christians, Jews and Muslims abandoned their religions this world would be a much better place.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Huggy, that is why you are bat shit crazy as the far right bat shit crazy religionists.

You are an anti-Godist.  You can't proved God that does not exist.  If  you simply believe that, then you are operating on a faith that is so.


----------



## Coyote

> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.



You might want to have a chat with God about this....or go read the bible a bit more carefully.




​


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
Click to expand...


Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.

Deuteronomy 20:10-14
*10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
*11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
*12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
*13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
*14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you. 

Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com


----------



## emilynghiem

HUGGY said:


> Yes..If Christians, Jews and Muslims abandoned their religions this world would be a much better place.



Dear HUGGY:

Would you abandon your beliefs because "others" thought it would make the world a better place if you thought like them???

I've never met ONE human being willing to do that, as it goes against our nature.

What is the point of asking for something even you would never do
​[/QUOTE]

Yes..If Christians, Jews and Muslims abandoned their religions this world would be a much better place.[/QUOTE]

P.S. about living in a world without terrorism and violence, sure, but the way to do this is to USE each religious affiliation to teach all those members as a group how to respect
* religious freedom of others in order to have the same
* due process of law and not taking justice and judgment in our own hands
acting as all three branches of govt, if we also don't want to be judged and punished that way
* the golden rule of reciprocity and equal protection of the laws for others as we want for ourselves
* conflict resolution, mediation and civil means of petitioning to redress grievances
and maintain agreement on truth justice for law and order in society

If people want to be of each affiliation, then hold the leaders and members responsible for restitution for the wrongs committed by that group.  So if your religious/political party is out of hand, then like a corrupt church or bad business, you can't afford to keep operating or you have too many damages and abuses to account for.  If groups are corrupted they will eliminate themselves if they cannot correct their problems in order to sustain. Only the consistent groups and people teaching and following each system properly will be able to maintain responsibility.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Without radicalism of any religion the world would be a better place.

Also you touched on how men can marry multiple women in Islam, but what you left out is the fact they have to be able to afford the extra wives, and can not marry just to marry.

Also in FLDS ( a branch of Mormonism ) they are allow to marry multiple wives, and consider themselves as Christians...

Also you must have never read the old testament ( Tanakh ) because had you then you would realize that multiple marriage was part of the stories within the pages of the old testament, and if you decide to read the old testament you would learn that before Jesus ( the new testament ) the old testament is filled with wars, killing, and many other things that in our society today would be frowned on, but was part of the culture of that day.

Now with that written I will state that radicalism in any religion is horrible. The Catholics almost wiped out entire civilizations in the name in God, and I know you will explain to me that is the past, well in your story you mentioned the past, so deal with the past of Christianity.

The reality is the Southern Baptist until recently thought that the Mark of Cain was the African American or the African population and used it to justify slavery:

Curse and mark of Cain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Innocent people were hung for being witches:

Salem witch trials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You have Christians calling for the killing of Homosexuals in today time:

Pastor calls for killing gays to end AIDS

Then you have countries like Uganda that is majority Christian calling for life in prison for Homosexuals:

Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Religion in Uganda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now you and those that read your op-ed pieces will explain to me my entire response still does not discredit your open, and that is true, but my point is Christians need to change their ways before demanding any other religion to change their way.

If you allow FLDS to marry multiple women while condemning a Islamist for doing the same, then you're a hypocrite.

If you scream about how Islam kills in the name of God while you turn the cheek when a Christian does it, well then you are a hypocrite.

You have racist bigots like the Bundy Clan using the name of God when they commit their crimes against the U.S. Government, and you most likely consider them as Great American Patriots, and if you do then you are hypocrite...

The reality is radicalism is something that should never be allow, but the sad part is you see the radicalism in Islam but then support radicalism when it come to Trump, Bundy and others that if given a chance would be as bad as those Islamist, and I will be damn if I will ever condone any side radicalism...

So learn about Muslims and their actual contribution to the world history and stop wearing your rose color glasses when it come to Christianity because every religion has it radicals, and the only difference is Islamist nutters have hijacked Islam and made good Muslims look bad, well like the Catholics did for hundred of years until Christians got smart and started to live by Jesus teaching and not do as their religious leaders told them to do...

Rant over and will not respond to any messages to me...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
Click to expand...


Good to hear you think that makes it all okey dokey.

So, you are on record as indicating terrorists are heroic, you are on record as to your having no problem with the desire for genocide of Jews, and now you are defending raping women in front of their husbands before killing them.

I have just one question. Is there any sick, revolting practice you WON'T defend just because it is Islamic?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Coyote is not defending anything, merely showing that the dogmaphobes are the true hypocrites who want to do evil but not be called in it.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good to hear you think that makes it all okey dokey.*
> 
> So, you are on record as indicating terrorists are heroic, you are on record as to your having no problem with the desire for genocide of Jews, and now you are defending raping women in front of their husbands before killing them.
> 
> I have just one question. Is there any sick, revolting practice you WON'T defend just because it is Islamic?
Click to expand...


You have an odd way of interpreting things.  My suggestion - don't quit your day job and become a psychic.

If I'm on the record for all these bizarre accusations, perhaps you'll be kind enough to provide links.

(I know better than to hold my breath)


----------



## Coyote

I won't defend the banning of pork.  I like bacon....it's tasty.

Note disclaimer before having an apoleptic fit of interpretation....

_DISCLAIMER: Extreme amounts of sarcasm can possibly result in inflammatory situations. Not responsible for keyboard violence, spittle on the monitor, irrational responses mistaken for momentary brilliance, one-sided rages against hypocrisy or individual members or unintended consequences such as poor personal hygiene and bad spelling. Please fasten your seatbelts and put your trays in an upright position._


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to hear you think that makes it all okey dokey.
> 
> So, you are on record as indicating terrorists are heroic, you are on record as to your having no problem with the desire for genocide of Jews, and now you are defending raping women in front of their husbands before killing them.
> 
> I have just one question. Is there any sick, revolting practice you WON'T defend just because it is Islamic?
Click to expand...


That is not what the poster wrote and twisting their words to fit your agenda is tiring to say the least.


----------



## alpine

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
Click to expand...



If you compare the books, qoran highly unlikely gonna be the one preaching anything close to your world view.

To judge a religion, you look at the people practicing it, and judge them.

Underage Syrian refuge girls are being sold like a cattle as 2nd, 3rd and often enough as 4th wives in Turkey, as I am typing these on this board. 

Islam, as a culture of the mid east, is an enabler to this trade. I have heard with my own ears, seen with my own eyes, plenty of islamist scholars preaching and blessing this shameful practice.

No need to dig into the books; this is ISLAM for you to hear and to see...


----------



## Coyote

alpine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the books, qoran highly unlikely gonna be the one preaching anything close to your world view.
> 
> *To judge a religion, you look at the people practicing it, and judge them.*
> 
> Underage Syrian refuge girls are being sold like a cattle as 2nd, 3rd and often enough as 4th wives in Turkey, as I am typing these on this board.
> 
> Islam, as a culture of the mid east, is an enabler to this trade. I have heard with my own ears, seen with my own eyes, plenty of islamist scholars preaching and blessing this shameful practice.
> 
> No need to dig into the books; this is ISLAM for you to hear and to see...
Click to expand...


You have to look at ALL of them, not just the ones that support your bias.

ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.


----------



## alpine

Coyote said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the books, qoran highly unlikely gonna be the one preaching anything close to your world view.
> 
> *To judge a religion, you look at the people practicing it, and judge them.*
> 
> Underage Syrian refuge girls are being sold like a cattle as 2nd, 3rd and often enough as 4th wives in Turkey, as I am typing these on this board.
> 
> Islam, as a culture of the mid east, is an enabler to this trade. I have heard with my own ears, seen with my own eyes, plenty of islamist scholars preaching and blessing this shameful practice.
> 
> No need to dig into the books; this is ISLAM for you to hear and to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at ALL of them, not just the ones that support your bias.
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
Click to expand...



I am not talking about ISIS

I am talking about MAJORITY of a country which was a secular one at some point in history.

This is what "islamisation" did to her, and her people...


----------



## emilynghiem

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to hear you think that makes it all okey dokey.
> 
> So, you are on record as indicating terrorists are heroic, you are on record as to your having no problem with the desire for genocide of Jews, and now you are defending raping women in front of their husbands before killing them.
> 
> I have just one question. Is there any sick, revolting practice you WON'T defend just because it is Islamic?
Click to expand...


Dear Dogmaphobe
I got what Coyote meant -- that in equivalent historic stages,
other religions were also abused for genocide. Even America
has its historic period of establishing turf by robbing Native Americans,
Hawaiians, etc. of their land and sovereignty.

Coyote what I would point out is different about Christianity,
it is SUPPOSED to be teaching the centralizing unifying spirit of
RESTORATIVE JUSTICE as the meaning of CHRIST JESUS.
This brings salvation to ALL humanity, ALL tribes and nations.
So the Christians, Jewish and Muslims are all supposed to 
harmonize and agree on divine and natural laws in the spirit of Christ.

Anything you see to the contrary is the spirit of ANTICHRIST
whether it was Hitler and his troops following the Bible to commit what they did,
or it is these latest waves of Armaggeddonists and Jihadists thinking they
are fulfilling the Bible prophecies and God's will by waging war to destroy the earth and society as wel know it, to bring on the end time.

None of the world's religions are complete without all people of
all tribes and nations "joining together in CHRIST" to put our
knowledge together to establish God's truth and will.

All paths are going to lead to unity in Christ Jesus
where the spirit of Restorative Justice brings
lasting peace and salvation to humanity to fulfill our path of social, spiritual and political development collectively.


----------



## emilynghiem

alpine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the books, qoran highly unlikely gonna be the one preaching anything close to your world view.
> 
> *To judge a religion, you look at the people practicing it, and judge them.*
> 
> Underage Syrian refuge girls are being sold like a cattle as 2nd, 3rd and often enough as 4th wives in Turkey, as I am typing these on this board.
> 
> Islam, as a culture of the mid east, is an enabler to this trade. I have heard with my own ears, seen with my own eyes, plenty of islamist scholars preaching and blessing this shameful practice.
> 
> No need to dig into the books; this is ISLAM for you to hear and to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at ALL of them, not just the ones that support your bias.
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about ISIS
> 
> I am talking about MAJORITY of a country which was a secular one at some point in history.
> 
> This is what "islamisation" did to her, and her people...
Click to expand...


Dear alpine I would say that Islam
should never be practiced out of context with
Christian scripture/authority and Constitutional/natural laws of democratic governance in society.

When Islam (or any religion) is abused by bypassing means
of checks balances and due process, that is where it does
indeed lead to ongoing oppression, abuse and enslavement of people by the letter of the
law too easily corrupted by greed for power.

By using Bible Scripture to check and rebuke against abuses by church members/leaders,
and by using Constitutional principles to check and correct abuses in politics and govt,
then we can hold all people accountable according to their own words and systems they commit to.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.



Is there anybody here who can translate Jihadist hillbilly into English here?


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody here who can translate Jihadist hillbilly into English here?
Click to expand...


no----but I can translate  islamo-jargon.     If you want to know what the above message is------it is -----
  >>>>   when muslims do what muslims do--------muslims say that doing so
is not what muslims do


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> I won't defend the banning of pork.  I like bacon....it's tasty.
> 
> Note disclaimer before having an apoleptic fit of interpretation....
> 
> _DISCLAIMER: Extreme amounts of sarcasm can possibly result in inflammatory situations. Not responsible for keyboard violence, spittle on the monitor, irrational responses mistaken for momentary brilliance, one-sided rages against hypocrisy or individual members or unintended consequences such as poor personal hygiene and bad spelling. Please fasten your seatbelts and put your trays in an upright position._




there is no   "APOLEPTIC"     there is an "APOPLECTIC"---which relates to the
archaic   "APOPLEXY"       Apoplexy is an archaic term for what today we call
"STROKE"


----------



## alpine

emilynghiem said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the books, qoran highly unlikely gonna be the one preaching anything close to your world view.
> 
> *To judge a religion, you look at the people practicing it, and judge them.*
> 
> Underage Syrian refuge girls are being sold like a cattle as 2nd, 3rd and often enough as 4th wives in Turkey, as I am typing these on this board.
> 
> Islam, as a culture of the mid east, is an enabler to this trade. I have heard with my own ears, seen with my own eyes, plenty of islamist scholars preaching and blessing this shameful practice.
> 
> No need to dig into the books; this is ISLAM for you to hear and to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to look at ALL of them, not just the ones that support your bias.
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about ISIS
> 
> I am talking about MAJORITY of a country which was a secular one at some point in history.
> 
> This is what "islamisation" did to her, and her people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear alpine I would say that Islam
> should never be practiced out of context with
> Christian scripture/authority and Constitutional/natural laws of democratic governance in society.
> 
> When Islam (or any religion) is abused by bypassing means
> of checks balances and due process, that is where it does
> indeed lead to ongoing oppression, abuse and enslavement of people by the letter of the
> law too easily corrupted by greed for power.
> 
> By using Bible Scripture to check and rebuke against abuses by church members/leaders,
> and by using Constitutional principles to check and correct abuses in politics and govt,
> then we can hold all people accountable according to their own words and systems they commit to.
Click to expand...



Regardless of the context, societies are responsible for the way they practice their religions.

I dont judge religions
I judge people practicing religions

Therefore; I dont judge islam, I judge muslims
I dont care what islam is or should be, but majority of muslim people, rather than feeling the shame of what their cultural heritage has caused on this planet, act like nothing has happened and everything is just alright.

And this is not something new to me, in fact, I am pretty used to it. I remember some 20 years ago, when i was a kid, watching a whole town people setting a hotel on fire, burning 35 infidels(alawites and atheists) alive, watching the scene in joy with their children, and just disperse once all was dead, like everything was fine, nothing happened, they just had their weekend fun and going back home. And their wives probably asked "how was your day", and they probably replied "oh, it was great, we burnt some infidels alive"...

Muslims, around the world, better shape up, or; 
Dont underestimate the crowds cheering for Trump, because people against him are not going to hold for too much longer just because your sorry asses are incapable of reforming yourselves like the western civilization have done hundreds of years ago
Even muslims despise muslims on this planet, they despise their selfishness, bigotry, ignorance, arrogance...

One shall ask; "why muslims flee to the west in flocks", and one shall find their answers................


----------



## guno

So Islam caused the Inquisition and pogroms and genocide, do tell!!

Crimes of Christianity: Persecution of the Jews


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The right's efforts to demonize Islam and Muslims only plays into the hands of the terrorists, making them stronger and encouraging them to attempt more attacks.


----------



## emilynghiem

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody here who can translate Jihadist hillbilly into English here?
Click to expand...


Dogmaphobe 
My guess: 
"You can't make assumptions about ALL of ISLAM by looking at ISIS
(if there is anything in ISIS that resembles Islam at all.)"


----------



## Dogmaphobe

emilynghiem said:


> My guess:
> "You can't make assumptions about ALL of ISLAM by looking at ISIS
> (if there is anything in ISIS that resembles Islam at all.)"



ISIS is pure Islam at work, and the actions they take come straight from the Hadiths.

Now, obviously, not ALL Muslims are like Isis, but let's not confuse people with belief systems, now, shall we? Even the so-called "moderate" Muslims support death for apostates, are virulently homophobic and antisemitic and hundreds of millions support the mission of establishing Islam as the only acceptable ideology on Earth.

Now, Coyote has merely found yet another hate site to represent her views, and did so in order to propagandize for Islam. Anybody who has even the most rudimentary awareness of debate tactics should recognize that her pattern of underhanded sophistry falls within the realm of what are called Tu Quoque fallacies. In order to defend anything and everything about Islam, she routinely attacks other religions as she did her by referencing one of her slimy hate sites, and she does this regardless of whether or not the beliefs in question are held by similar numbers of people or whether the actions taken as a result of these beliefs are equally egregious. Her continuously dishonest attempts at moral equivalency in her promotion of Islam should be recognized for what they are by anybody with even an average IQ or above.

That they aren't says worlds about the ability of people here to think critically.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is not all Islam, even it it is any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody here who can translate Jihadist hillbilly into English here?
Click to expand...


Google should help you.  It's not rocket science


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess:
> "You can't make assumptions about ALL of ISLAM by looking at ISIS
> (if there is anything in ISIS that resembles Islam at all.)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is pure Islam at work, and the actions they take come straight from the Hadiths.
> 
> Now, obviously, not ALL Muslims are like Isis, but let's not confuse people with belief systems, now, shall we? Even the so-called "moderate" Muslims support death for apostates, are virulently homophobic and antisemitic and hundreds of millions support the mission of establishing Islam as the only acceptable ideology on Earth.
> 
> Now, Coyote has merely found yet another hate site to represent her views, and did so in order to propagandize for Islam. Anybody who has even the most rudimentary awareness of debate tactics should recognize that her pattern of underhanded sophistry falls within the realm of what are called Tu Quoque fallacies. In order to defend anything and everything about Islam, she routinely attacks other religions as she did her by referencing one of her slimy hate sites, and she does this regardless of whether or not the beliefs in question are held by similar numbers of people or whether the actions taken as a result of these beliefs are equally egregious. Her continuously dishonest attempts at moral equivalency in her promotion of Islam should be recognized for what they are by anybody with even an average IQ or above.
> 
> That they aren't says worlds about the ability of people here to think critically.
Click to expand...


Hate site?  You consider Pew Research Center to be a hate site?  What hate sites are you talking about?


----------



## Coyote

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The right's efforts to demonize Islam and Muslims only plays into the hands of the terrorists, making them stronger and encouraging them to attempt more attacks.



Exactly...that is what ISIS wants.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

ISIS is an aberration, a misappropriation and perversion of Islam, in no way "representative" of Islamic doctrine and dogma; indeed, Muslim scholars and clerics have condemned ISIS accordingly.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Hate site?  You consider Pew Research Center to be a hate site?  What hate sites are you talking about?




The one you actually used was called evil bible dot com.

 But I never expect anything close to honesty out of you or the rest of your repulsive ilk.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate site?  You consider Pew Research Center to be a hate site?  What hate sites are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one you actually used was called evil bible dot com.
> 
> But I never expect anything close to honesty out of you or the rest of your repulsive ilk.
Click to expand...


Ah, yes - but it quotes *actual bible quotes* doesn't it? 

You wouldn't know honestly if it took off it's gloves and whacked you in the face.


----------



## anotherlife

Without Islam, we would still have the communists.  That is far worse.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Ah, yes - but it quotes *actual bible quotes* doesn't it?
> 
> You wouldn't know honestly if it took off it's gloves and whacked you in the face.




You are nothing but human filth with a subversive agenda.

 You referenced a hate site, you lied about it and now you trying to weasel out of it while having the temerity to question MY honesty.

 I'm sure that shit works for your low IQ  buddies like Fanger, Penelope, or Jakey Boy, but doesn't work on anybody with an education.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"ISIS is pure Islam at work" is horse shit and every time a horse's ass talks like this needs to have his butt rhetorically kicked hard.  Every time.

ISIS is 8th century barbarism at work, and everyone who practices that needs to be killed.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes - but it quotes *actual bible quotes* doesn't it?
> 
> You wouldn't know honestly if it took off it's gloves and whacked you in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but human filth with a subversive agenda.
> 
> You referenced a hate site, you lied about it and now you trying to weasel out of it while having the temerity to question MY honesty.
> 
> I'm sure that shit works for your low IQ  buddies like Fanger, Penelope, or Jakey Boy, but doesn't work on anybody with an education.
Click to expand...

Yes dogma, I'll question your honesty, every time you make up shit about other posters and then scurry away to crawl back under your rock when asked to provide links or sources for your claims.  Now go run away again.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Yes dogma, I'll question your honesty, every time you make up shit about other posters and then scurry away to crawl back under your rock when asked to provide links or sources for your claims.  Now go run away again.




 Once again, filth with a subversive agenda -- it was you who referenced evilbible dot com, lied about doing so, and then tried to weasel out of any responsibility for doing so. 

 I realize this sort of agitprop turnspeak is part of the agenda and is calculated to fool the unintelligent into confusing fact with lies, but other than low information posters like the ones I mentioned, I don't think too many people here are buying it. 

 You can mimic any little underhanded trick you find at your Islamist sites, but people are becoming wise to them.


----------



## Moonglow

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



                            You get paid for this dreamscape? Islam is not the problem, humans are, without Islam, it would still occur, just with a different name, like it was der nazi's and Japanese several years back, then the Communist..I mean, how daft does one need to be to not understand human nature...??


----------



## Jroc

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
Click to expand...


Those quotes are over 3000 years old and not even translated properly The problems we have with islam are today, not hundreds or thousands of years ago. Can we keep it in the 21st century? People like you are part of the problem


----------



## JakeStarkey

If you want to stay in the 21st century, then leave alone the KKK in the 1860s, or the NAACP a GOP organized entity, or the Southern Strategy.

You will be held accountable to your own standards, Jroc.


----------



## MaryL

Imagine there is no heaven, above us only sky. Muslims would have had John Lennon stoned to death. Imagine THAT.


----------



## JakeStarkey

MaryL said:


> Imagine there is no heaven, above us only sky. Muslims would have had John Lennon stoned to death. Imagine THAT.


So would have the local SBC congregation at the time.


----------



## Jroc

JakeStarkey said:


> If you want to stay in the 21st century, then leave alone the KKK in the 1860s, or the NAACP a GOP organized entity, or the Southern Strategy.
> 
> You will be held accountable to your own standards, Jroc.




Please... stay on topic fake. History is History. Judaism, and later Christianity have went through a reformation islam has not. That's the problem


----------



## dani67

Moonglow said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get paid for this dreamscape? Islam is not the problem, humans are, without Islam, it would still occur, just with a different name, like it was der nazi's and Japanese several years back, then the Communist..I mean, how daft does one need to be to not understand human nature...??
Click to expand...

Islam is not the problem, humans are
arabs are the problem


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay in the 21st century, then leave alone the KKK in the 1860s, or the NAACP a GOP organized entity, or the Southern Strategy.
> 
> You will be held accountable to your own standards, Jroc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please... stay on topic fake. History is History. Judaism, and later Christianity have went through a reformation islam has not. That's the problem
Click to expand...

You will be held to the standard.  Yes, we live in the 21st century, and your crap about the past of KKK, or NAACP, or the Southern strategy no longer ever counts again.  You are on notice


----------



## Jroc

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay in the 21st century, then leave alone the KKK in the 1860s, or the NAACP a GOP organized entity, or the Southern Strategy.
> 
> You will be held accountable to your own standards, Jroc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please... stay on topic fake. History is History. Judaism, and later Christianity have went through a reformation islam has not. That's the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be held to the standard.  Yes, we live in the 21st century, and your crap about the past of KKK, or NAACP, or the Southern strategy no longer ever counts again.  You are on notice
Click to expand...

Deflection means you have no argument...stay on topic fake


----------



## MaryL

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine there is no heaven, above us only sky. Muslims would have had John Lennon stoned to death. Imagine THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> So would have the local SBC congregation at the time.
Click to expand...

Islam IS terrorism, in a nutshell, ISLAM literally stones people to death. Literally. They are absolutist in the extreme. They organize  attacks on the non Muslims BECAUSE they are not Muslims, then they cook up a whole litany of slights real or imagined to justify such attacks. Islam would have stoned John Lennon to death for the lyrics in his song if they could. Imagine that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay in the 21st century, then leave alone the KKK in the 1860s, or the NAACP a GOP organized entity, or the Southern Strategy.
> 
> You will be held accountable to your own standards, Jroc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please... stay on topic fake. History is History. Judaism, and later Christianity have went through a reformation islam has not. That's the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be held to the standard.  Yes, we live in the 21st century, and your crap about the past of KKK, or NAACP, or the Southern strategy no longer ever counts again.  You are on notice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection means you have no argument...stay on topic fake
Click to expand...

Typical far right deflection: accuse others of what you are doing.  You will be judged by the standards you use.  You you brand yourself as a loser.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.


w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done


----------



## Moonglow

dani67 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get paid for this dreamscape? Islam is not the problem, humans are, without Islam, it would still occur, just with a different name, like it was der nazi's and Japanese several years back, then the Communist..I mean, how daft does one need to be to not understand human nature...??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is not the problem, humans are
> arabs are the problem
Click to expand...

Iranians are Arabs?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done


You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.


----------



## Jroc

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
Click to expand...

Fake, way off topic, that's he does.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
Click to expand...

your HS education of facts leaves you ignorant of the truth.

Germany warned us not to enter those waters, WARNED us CLEARLY

but the left wanted war, so they got civilians killed.

fdr refused to trade with Japan and interfered with them getting supplies.  The attack on PH was only a surprise to the citizens.  fdr needed war to pull the country out of the depression

do you want to see pics of muslims posing with heads?  I can google that in seconds


----------



## Two Thumbs

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that *leftist *that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake, way off topic, that's he does.
Click to expand...

the man that claims not to be a leftist.....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Two Thumbs said:


> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.
> 
> 
> w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done




I see it in psychological terms, myself.

There are large numbers of disgruntled, useless people in this country. They produce nothing of value. They do not contribute to building anything positive in any way. They do not have any sort of positive vision, but merely know what they hate, and do so with great arrogance.  Deep down, however,  they lack any sort of true sense of worth since they recognize their own worthlessness and so run around with an enormous chip on their shoulder.

Is it any wonder they champion Islam?  They are just like it! Islam produces nothing of value, Muslims see themselves as supreme yet when they look around, they see other cultures outperforming them in every conceivable way. They know what they hate and what they hate is anything that isn't Islam. Their chip on the shoulder results in mass murder unlike their leftist supporters, but the similarities abound.

This type of leftist doesn't actually stand FOR anything at all, much less actual liberalism, as they merely channel all their disgruntlement and self-loathing into a hatred of their own culture. It is easier to indulge in projection than it is working to better themselves, so they find common cause with others who hate their culture just as much as they do.

They are the antis.  They go through life as if affected by one ginormous oppositional defiant disorder manifested through authoritarian politics. They all walk the same walk and talk the same talk as if this utterly vapid group think was some sort of enlightened world view, but all they really represent are a bunch of nihilistic children acting out against their own in any way they can so to avid taking stock of themselves as human beings and actually dealing with their utter worthlessness. .


----------



## gipper

If Christians acted like Muslims, the Left would have exterminated Christianity long ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake, way off topic, that's he does.
Click to expand...

Two Thumbs is way off and I corrected him.  You are way off, and I have corrected you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your HS education of facts leaves you ignorant of the truth.
> 
> Germany warned us not to enter those waters, WARNED us CLEARLY
> 
> but the left wanted war, so they got civilians killed.
> 
> fdr refused to trade with Japan and interfered with them getting supplies.  The attack on PH was only a surprise to the citizens.  fdr needed war to pull the country out of the depression
> 
> do you want to see pics of muslims posing with heads?  I can google that in seconds
Click to expand...

You are deflecting and off  topic.

(1) We were trading with Great Britain, Germany had no right; to interfere with our  rights to the seas, and so the Germans paid the price.  

(2) Your analogy says we should give into the jihadists because they threaten us.

(3) Japan attacked us, not the other way around.

So you want to give up to the jihadists. No.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Two Thumbs said:


> the man that claims not to be a leftist.....



 First, you give him credit for having a high school education, and now you are calling the boy a man?

 What's next in your repertoire of overstatements -- saying he is average looking, too?


----------



## Mindful

How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?

Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.



are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)  
DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
Click to expand...


I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.

The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
Click to expand...


oh-----they have yet to comment


----------



## Jroc

gipper said:


> If Christians acted like Muslims, the Left would have* exterminated Christianity* long ago.




They're working on that anyway


----------



## Jroc

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
Click to expand...



I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..


----------



## Mindful

Can't stand what the Pope is saying.


----------



## Mindful

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..
Click to expand...


Who's that then?


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..
Click to expand...


the human brain actually has---NORMALLY---filtering functions.    It actually does
FILTER OUT-----most of the incoming information detected by the SENSES---
incluing visual and sound and even taste and pain


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.



fascinating comment,  CAPTAIN BLEI-----just  WHEN did "WESTERN COUNTRIES"---begin  "PERVERTING"    islam?


----------



## Jroc

of course islam is no different than Christianity

*The women marked for death by Islamic fatwa face threats with fear,*



> six American women who lack the resources of a best-selling author also have been marked for death by Muslim leaders. Some have been driven from their homes and jobs and even forced to live the rest of their lives in hiding, with little hope that the fatwa will be lifted. “It is not safe, of course, not even in the West, for anyone who has a fatwa of death issued against them,”
> 
> “It is not safe, of course, not even in the West, for anyone who has a fatwa of death issued against them,” Nonie Darwish told FoxNews.com


.

*“I just look over my shoulder in the parking lot.”*



> Darwish, an Egyptian-born U.S. citizen who was born Muslim and later converted to Christianity, spoke out against radical Islam following the 9/11 attacks. She has since been the subject of multiple fatwas issued by various Islamic clerics. Like others who bear a price on their heads, Darwish stays below the radar, and constantly looks over her shoulder.





“There are constant attempts to silence us by many Islamic organizations,” she said. “We are the No. 1 target of jihadists and ISIS sympathizers who are now in all 50 states.”




 Expand 


> Ayaa Hirsi Ali has lived under a fatwa for years for speaking out against abuses of women in Muslim society. (Reuters)
> 
> Darwish is cut off from her family in Egypt




The women marked for death by Islamic fatwa face threats with fear, courage | Fox News


----------



## irosie91

sheeeesh------I begin to understand the value of being born a jew--------


----------



## Mindful

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The right's efforts to demonize Islam and Muslims only plays into the hands of the terrorists, making them stronger and encouraging them to attempt more attacks.



Nobody is demonising Islam. It's all love and kisses, candles, and the Pope washing feet. Even after armless torsos were flying through the air at Brussels airport


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right's efforts to demonize Islam and Muslims only plays into the hands of the terrorists, making them stronger and encouraging them to attempt more attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is demonising Islam. It's all love and kisses, candles, and the Pope washing feet. Even after armless torsos were flying through the air at Brussels airport
Click to expand...


CLAYTON----is a resource here------CLAYTON dear----do you have any idea
why muslims wanted to bomb people in Brussels?


----------



## Jroc

Mindful said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one explain the massacre of over 60 Christians in Pakistan?
> 
> Targeted  by Muslims for being Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's that then?
Click to expand...



The person who says Christians are no different than muslim nutjobs. the one who attempts to use 3000 year old text to prove it


----------



## Mindful

It gets worse.

A plot to target a Jewish kindergarten in Istanbul has been foiled.


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's that then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The person who says Christians are no different than muslim nutjobs. the one who attempts to use 3000 year old text to prove it
Click to expand...


oh-----I will search.   -------For the record---NUTTINESS is  VERY MUCH-----"nurture"  related.     People of different cultures manifest nuttiness----
DIFFERENTLY based on the stuff ALREADY CLUTTERING their brains.   
Here is a simple example.      Long ago I saw a lady who was "SEEING THINGS"----
she was seeing  "ANGELS"        I did my thing and  came up   (based on the whole
evaluation)    with    NEUROSYPHILIS      (one of my more brilliant moments) 
------she responded to penicillin.       Her middle aged daughter was AGHAST---
I explained the fact that the sickness may have BEEN THERE FOR DECADES----
despite the fact that the patient went to church every sunday-------what  I did not
tell her was  "THE ANGEL DELUSION/hallucination"  came from church-----the little spirochete could have gotten her before her hubby died-----from him  (maybe---probably)  
Had she been muslimah-----her delusion may have been ----'allah says put
a bomb on your ass and kill christians'


----------



## Mindful

Jroc said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you asking a question?     I will help.    Pakistan is a MUSLIM COUNTRY-----the
> 'stan'  itself ----I believe,  is something from Arabic---but I am not sure.    The PAKI---
> part means  "pure"   (or something good like that) ----some people translate the
> word as   "PURE MUSLIM STATE"  --------Muhummad  (the one born in mecca)
> DECLARED that arabia   (the thing which is called Saudi arabia today) must
> be cleared of all non muslims----and within about 100 years of his death-----the
> muslims had committed comprehensive genocide upon all the non muslims therein---
> pagans,   Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----and whatever else was around-------
> what do you expect from PAKISTAN----the PURE ISLAMIC STATE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably targeting the appease-the-Muslims crowd.
> 
> The ones with outpourings of love and understanding for Muslims following the Brussels massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh-----they have yet to comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've missed it the queen muslim appeaser on this and other boards is all over this thread ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's that then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The person who says Christians are no different than muslim nutjobs. the one who attempts to use 3000 year old text to prove it
Click to expand...


Sorry, I've not been following too closely.

I haven't worked out who everyone is yet.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.



Nothing like conjecture, is there?


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like conjecture, is there?
Click to expand...


quite a SWEEPING  conjecture-------1400 years of Islamic perversion caused
by     "THE WEST"    (whatever that is)---------west of what?    or  THE  WICKED 
WITCH OF THE WEST????


----------



## Mindful

Religion of peace.


 “When the sacred months are over, slay the idolaters wherever you find them. Arrest them, besiege them and lie in ambush everywhere for them.” (Surah 9:5) Late Medina


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your HS education of facts leaves you ignorant of the truth.
> 
> Germany warned us not to enter those waters, WARNED us CLEARLY
> 
> but the left wanted war, so they got civilians killed.
> 
> fdr refused to trade with Japan and interfered with them getting supplies.  The attack on PH was only a surprise to the citizens.  fdr needed war to pull the country out of the depression
> 
> do you want to see pics of muslims posing with heads?  I can google that in seconds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deflecting and off  topic.
> 
> (1) We were trading with Great Britain, Germany had no right; to interfere with our  rights to the seas, and so the Germans paid the price.
> 
> (2) Your analogy says we should give into the jihadists because they threaten us.
> 
> (3) Japan attacked us, not the other way around.
> 
> So you want to give up to the jihadists. No.
Click to expand...

You make shit up to support your bullshit.

If 2 people are fighting, with guns, and you need to get to the other side.
Do you walk through and have the one that shoots you arrested
or
walk around and leave that area alone

obviously you would push another person in telling them it's ok, you're not involved.


I'm sorry, but you are so fucking stewpud it should hurt


----------



## garion13a5

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your HS education of facts leaves you ignorant of the truth.
> 
> Germany warned us not to enter those waters, WARNED us CLEARLY
> 
> but the left wanted war, so they got civilians killed.
> 
> fdr refused to trade with Japan and interfered with them getting supplies.  The attack on PH was only a surprise to the citizens.  fdr needed war to pull the country out of the depression
> 
> do you want to see pics of muslims posing with heads?  I can google that in seconds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deflecting and off  topic.
> 
> (1) We were trading with Great Britain, Germany had no right; to interfere with our  rights to the seas, and so the Germans paid the price.
> 
> (2) Your analogy says we should give into the jihadists because they threaten us.
> 
> (3) Japan attacked us, not the other way around.
> 
> So you want to give up to the jihadists. No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make shit up to support your bullshit.
> 
> If 2 people are fighting, with guns, and you need to get to the other side.
> Do you walk through and have the one that shoots you arrested
> or
> walk around and leave that area alone
> 
> obviously you would push another person in telling them it's ok, you're not involved.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are so fucking stewpud it should hurt
Click to expand...


Hello,

I'm not sure what the point of this post is?  Is someone arguing that Islam is a religion of peace?  Clearly this is a foolish apologist sentiment.  Islam recognizes three groups of people Muslims (first class citizens) dhimmi or those Christians and Jews who have submitted and accepted second class status and pagans who can be killed out of hand.  If Christians and Jews do not submit and accept being second class they can be killed.

garion13a5


----------



## Two Thumbs

garion13a5 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.  w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of your statement other than you stated it.  The fact is that the German u-boat war against us in WWI and WWII pulled us into the wars.  Your belief system operates much as does that of the jihadists: no prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your HS education of facts leaves you ignorant of the truth.
> 
> Germany warned us not to enter those waters, WARNED us CLEARLY
> 
> but the left wanted war, so they got civilians killed.
> 
> fdr refused to trade with Japan and interfered with them getting supplies.  The attack on PH was only a surprise to the citizens.  fdr needed war to pull the country out of the depression
> 
> do you want to see pics of muslims posing with heads?  I can google that in seconds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deflecting and off  topic.
> 
> (1) We were trading with Great Britain, Germany had no right; to interfere with our  rights to the seas, and so the Germans paid the price.
> 
> (2) Your analogy says we should give into the jihadists because they threaten us.
> 
> (3) Japan attacked us, not the other way around.
> 
> So you want to give up to the jihadists. No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make shit up to support your bullshit.
> 
> If 2 people are fighting, with guns, and you need to get to the other side.
> Do you walk through and have the one that shoots you arrested
> or
> walk around and leave that area alone
> 
> obviously you would push another person in telling them it's ok, you're not involved.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are so fucking stewpud it should hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure what the point of this post is?  Is someone arguing that Islam is a religion of peace?  Clearly this is a foolish apologist sentiment.  Islam recognizes three groups of people Muslims (first class citizens) dhimmi or those Christians and Jews who have submitted and accepted second class status and pagans who can be killed out of hand.  If Christians and Jews do not submit and accept being second class they can be killed.
> 
> garion13a5
Click to expand...

I'm aware that islam is utterly barbaric.

jake and other leftist defend it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs is barbaric, and he would be make a great Christian terrorist.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JakeStarkey

*Conservative *southern Christians lynched more Americans than were killed in the Twin towers attacks. *!*  The NAACP was created by *conservative *GOP northerners.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> *Conservative *southern Christians lynched more Americans than were killed in the Twin towers attacks. *!*  The NAACP was created by *conservative *GOP northerners.



Now the JakeAss is comparing a CENTURY of DemoRAT KKK leadership in the South hanging blacks, compared to ONE DAY of Islamic terror!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante tries to ignore the KKK were *conservatives*.  As usual, vigi reveals his lack of education.  The lynchig occurred from the later 1870s to the 1930s.  And dead is dead, whether over sixty yeas or one day.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante tries to ignore the KKK were *conservatives*.  As usual, vigi reveals his lack of education.  The lynchig occurred from the later 1870s to the 1930s.  And dead is dead, whether over sixty yeas or one day.



No, they were DemocRATS, JakeAss!


----------



## JakeStarkey

They were *conservatives*, Vigilante.  In the 1920s, the Republican legislature of Indiana was both *conservative *and infested with KKK.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> They were *conservatives*, Vigilante.  In the 1920s, the Republican legislature of Indiana was both *conservative *and infested with KKK.



And HOW MANY BLACKS were HUNG by the Indiana KKK from the 1920's until now....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Is it only bout lynching?  Do you deny that the conservative Klan in Indiana with "their marches, burned crosses, brazen publications, and boycotts of community businesses evoked fear, intimidation, and lifelong trauma"?

These are the type of people with whom you hang politically, Vigilante.  The above is what *conservatives *do.

Of course you yourself are not conservative, because you support a progressive for president.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Is it only bout lynching?  Do you deny that the conservative Klan in Indiana with "their marches, burned crosses, brazen publications, and boycotts of community businesses evoked fear, intimidation, and lifelong trauma"?
> 
> These are the type of people with whom you hang politically, Vigilante.  The above is what *conservatives *do.
> 
> Of course you yourself are not conservative, because you support a progressive for president.


'
Seems DemocRATS OWN it until his death!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> I
> A plot to target a Jewish kindergarten in Istanbul has been foiled.




Well, that's sure gotta disappoint Coyote.


----------



## Mindful

Where was the media on this one:

The Islamic State committed a grisly Good Friday commemoration, crucifying a Catholic priest.

The Rev. Thomas Uzhunnalil, a Salesian priest, was kidnapped in Yemen in early March during a raid on a nursing home run by Mother Teresa’s Missionaries of Charity.


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fascinating comment,  CAPTAIN BLEI-----just  WHEN did "WESTERN COUNTRIES"---begin  "PERVERTING"    islam?
Click to expand...

Here comes your history lesson:
Wahhabis in Syria – GRAPHIC - SyriaNews


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like conjecture, is there?
Click to expand...

We had government sponsored RAF (leftist) and government sponsored NSU (right-wing). Isn´t that evidence enough?


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam - Western countries would create other fanatics bombing us. There are plenty of religions and ideologies to be perverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like conjecture, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had government sponsored RAF (leftist) and government sponsored NSU (right-wing). Isn´t that evidence enough?
Click to expand...


Of what?

You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?


----------



## Mindful

“450 of 452 suicide terror attacks in 2015 were perpetrated by Muslim extremists,” reports_The Times of Israel_. “One of the remaining two attacks was carried out by the Kurdish underground. [However it should be noted at least 98 percent of Kurds are Muslim] The other was perpetrated by a woman supporter of a leftist group in Turkey.”


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Of what?


Of what I said before, what else??




Mindful said:


> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?


ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
Click to expand...


You think?

Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
Click to expand...

This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
Click to expand...


So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
Click to expand...

Let me answer with this:

“When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Isis will fade away, like RAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.

I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what I said before, what else??
> 
> 
> ISIS is not like RAF. Its a terror army. It will be dissolved by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and their allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
Click to expand...

Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
Click to expand...


All you are doing is giving me your CV.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you are doing is giving me your CV.
Click to expand...

CV? What the heck is that?


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you are doing is giving me your CV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CV? What the heck is that?
Click to expand...


Your Lebenslauf.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you are doing is giving me your CV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CV? What the heck is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Lebenslauf.
Click to expand...

omg


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Who's going to dissolve it's infestation of Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
Click to expand...


great citation-----the propagandaist  uses the same logic and islamo technique
that islamo Nazi propagandaists had been prepared for the  9-11-01   arab/muslim atrocity.      The main focus  was then---and in this present chunk of shit---"lets claim that it is the USA and Israel that planned it because such an operation
would not be possible for simple loving arabs to  ACCOMPLISH!!!!     I am SO 
IMPRESSED--------well....at least islamo Nazi propagandaists are as consistent
as was their mentor------Josef Goebbels.


----------



## garion13a5

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This infestation is home-baked and not limited to any cases like the refugee crisis. So, if it is home-baked and the citizens simply don´t care, nobody is going to dissolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great citation-----the propagandaist  uses the same logic and islamo technique
> that islamo Nazi propagandaists had been prepared for the  9-11-01   arab/muslim atrocity.      The main focus  was then---and in this present chunk of shit---"lets claim that it is the USA and Israel that planned it because such an operation
> would not be possible for simple loving arabs to  ACCOMPLISH!!!!     I am SO
> IMPRESSED--------well....at least islamo Nazi propagandaists are as consistent
> as was their mentor------Josef Goebbels.
Click to expand...


Hello,

Actually the quote is great as it shows Muslim inability to accept responsibility for their hate.  Their is a video around of a Muslim woman tearing up a Jewish flag at the Belgian memorial.  It is very instructive.  Until we recognize these attacks for what they are and call them Muslim attacks, we will not stop this.

garion13a5


----------



## Dogmaphobe

garion13a5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Actually the quote is great as it shows Muslim inability to accept responsibility for their hate.  Their is a video around of a Muslim woman tearing up a Jewish flag at the Belgian memorial.  It is very instructive.  Until we recognize these attacks for what they are and call them Muslim attacks, we will not stop this.
> 
> garion13a5




 Islam was crafted quite intentionally as a way for a murderous warlord to bind his troops to him. He was a rapist, a thief a murderer and had sex with children.  Muslims consider him the most perfect man ever. 

 As we have seen in this thread, there is no end of the lying pieces of human filth living in the west who devote themselves to finding ways to defend the political ideology he created and the actions taken by those who follow his example.

How can we ever hope to combat them with so many traitorous individuals who have devoted themselves to preventing such? It's almost as if when Bush said "Your'e either with us or against us", the unintelligent portion of the left just balled up their little fists and said "O.K., well I'm against us, then".


----------



## Fair&Balanced

I'm not reading 10 + pages of what I'm sure is nitwits arguing , but the fact of the mater is this.

Religion can be a convenient excuse for those who wish to cause harm. It's true, the Crusades were Europeans using Christianity as an excuse to destroy. 

Where liberals diverge from reality in regards to Islam is when they pretend like what Christians did 300+ years ago has ANY bearing on what we should tolerate from Muslims today, of course it doesn't, humans are MUCH more enlightened today than they were then. Also , of course, they refuse to acknowledge that it is beyond obvious that there is SOMETHING that is causing so many Muslims to be violent, and for so many other Muslims to encourage or at the very least refuse to condemn such behavior.


----------



## Mrs. M.

3 Men Gang-Rape Young Woman in Sweden, Broadcast It Live on Facebook




Welcome to our brave new digital world in which raping women is all fun and games:
Police are reportedly investigating the suspected gang rape of a woman after the attack was live-streamed on Facebook.
An online witness said the victim had her clothes pulled off by armed men and was sexually assaulted before cops arrived and turned off the camera.

According to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, three people have been arrested after the alleged attack was broadcast in a closed Facebook group last night.

Dutch website _De Dagelijkse Standaard_ (of which I'm editor-in-chief) adds that the three suspects have been identified. It must come as a shock to all those who worship at the altar of political correctness and multiculturalism, but the rapists are, wait for it, _all immigrants_. In this screenshot of the gang rape, you can see two of the three suspects in action:






The first suspect's name is Emillem ‘Lemon’ Khodagholi. Khodagholi was on probation for a variety of crimes (theft, assault, drugs crimes, and death threats) when he participated in this horrendous crime. Shortly before he and his friends raped the poor woman at the point of a gun, Khodagholi announced his plans to his followers. "Listen, today I will f*ck. I swear it on my mother," he said, adding that he would cause "a rampage."

SPONSORED
Not long after, he and the other two suspects entered the young woman's apartment in the city of Uppsala. They raped her for a full three hours. The entire crime was broadcast live on Facebook. Yesterday, footage was released of Khodagholi bullying his victim _when she was calling someone for help_. The poor girl was barely conscious, but her rapist couldn't control himself. "*You got raped. There, we have the answers. You’ve been raped*," he shouted gleefully at her. He then laughed like a psychopath and continued to make fun of her.

Like his friend Khodagholi, the second suspect is an immigrant and an acquaintance of the Swedish authorities. His name is Maisam Afshar. The identity of the third suspect has not been released.

________________


----------



## Coyote

Mrs. M. said:


> 3 Men Gang-Rape Young Woman in Sweden, Broadcast It Live on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our brave new digital world in which raping women is all fun and games:
> Police are reportedly investigating the suspected gang rape of a woman after the attack was live-streamed on Facebook.
> An online witness said the victim had her clothes pulled off by armed men and was sexually assaulted before cops arrived and turned off the camera.
> 
> According to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, three people have been arrested after the alleged attack was broadcast in a closed Facebook group last night.
> 
> Dutch website _De Dagelijkse Standaard_ (of which I'm editor-in-chief) adds that the three suspects have been identified. It must come as a shock to all those who worship at the altar of political correctness and multiculturalism, but the rapists are, wait for it, _all immigrants_. In this screenshot of the gang rape, you can see two of the three suspects in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first suspect's name is Emillem ‘Lemon’ Khodagholi. Khodagholi was on probation for a variety of crimes (theft, assault, drugs crimes, and death threats) when he participated in this horrendous crime. Shortly before he and his friends raped the poor woman at the point of a gun, Khodagholi announced his plans to his followers. "Listen, today I will f*ck. I swear it on my mother," he said, adding that he would cause "a rampage."
> 
> SPONSORED
> Not long after, he and the other two suspects entered the young woman's apartment in the city of Uppsala. They raped her for a full three hours. The entire crime was broadcast live on Facebook. Yesterday, footage was released of Khodagholi bullying his victim _when she was calling someone for help_. The poor girl was barely conscious, but her rapist couldn't control himself. "*You got raped. There, we have the answers. You’ve been raped*," he shouted gleefully at her. He then laughed like a psychopath and continued to make fun of her.
> 
> Like his friend Khodagholi, the second suspect is an immigrant and an acquaintance of the Swedish authorities. His name is Maisam Afshar. The identity of the third suspect has not been released.
> 
> ________________



You do realize, don't you, that even "without Islam" gang rapes will continue to occur, just as they did before and human trash will continue to think it's something to be proud of and be stupid enough to broadcast it?

Just wondering.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Coyote said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Men Gang-Rape Young Woman in Sweden, Broadcast It Live on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our brave new digital world in which raping women is all fun and games:
> Police are reportedly investigating the suspected gang rape of a woman after the attack was live-streamed on Facebook.
> An online witness said the victim had her clothes pulled off by armed men and was sexually assaulted before cops arrived and turned off the camera.
> 
> According to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, three people have been arrested after the alleged attack was broadcast in a closed Facebook group last night.
> 
> Dutch website _De Dagelijkse Standaard_ (of which I'm editor-in-chief) adds that the three suspects have been identified. It must come as a shock to all those who worship at the altar of political correctness and multiculturalism, but the rapists are, wait for it, _all immigrants_. In this screenshot of the gang rape, you can see two of the three suspects in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first suspect's name is Emillem ‘Lemon’ Khodagholi. Khodagholi was on probation for a variety of crimes (theft, assault, drugs crimes, and death threats) when he participated in this horrendous crime. Shortly before he and his friends raped the poor woman at the point of a gun, Khodagholi announced his plans to his followers. "Listen, today I will f*ck. I swear it on my mother," he said, adding that he would cause "a rampage."
> 
> SPONSORED
> Not long after, he and the other two suspects entered the young woman's apartment in the city of Uppsala. They raped her for a full three hours. The entire crime was broadcast live on Facebook. Yesterday, footage was released of Khodagholi bullying his victim _when she was calling someone for help_. The poor girl was barely conscious, but her rapist couldn't control himself. "*You got raped. There, we have the answers. You’ve been raped*," he shouted gleefully at her. He then laughed like a psychopath and continued to make fun of her.
> 
> Like his friend Khodagholi, the second suspect is an immigrant and an acquaintance of the Swedish authorities. His name is Maisam Afshar. The identity of the third suspect has not been released.
> 
> ________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that even "without Islam" gang rapes will continue to occur, just as they did before and human trash will continue to think it's something to be proud of and be stupid enough to broadcast it?
> 
> Just wondering.
Click to expand...

Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam


----------



## Coyote

Mrs. M. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Men Gang-Rape Young Woman in Sweden, Broadcast It Live on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our brave new digital world in which raping women is all fun and games:
> Police are reportedly investigating the suspected gang rape of a woman after the attack was live-streamed on Facebook.
> An online witness said the victim had her clothes pulled off by armed men and was sexually assaulted before cops arrived and turned off the camera.
> 
> According to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, three people have been arrested after the alleged attack was broadcast in a closed Facebook group last night.
> 
> Dutch website _De Dagelijkse Standaard_ (of which I'm editor-in-chief) adds that the three suspects have been identified. It must come as a shock to all those who worship at the altar of political correctness and multiculturalism, but the rapists are, wait for it, _all immigrants_. In this screenshot of the gang rape, you can see two of the three suspects in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first suspect's name is Emillem ‘Lemon’ Khodagholi. Khodagholi was on probation for a variety of crimes (theft, assault, drugs crimes, and death threats) when he participated in this horrendous crime. Shortly before he and his friends raped the poor woman at the point of a gun, Khodagholi announced his plans to his followers. "Listen, today I will f*ck. I swear it on my mother," he said, adding that he would cause "a rampage."
> 
> SPONSORED
> Not long after, he and the other two suspects entered the young woman's apartment in the city of Uppsala. They raped her for a full three hours. The entire crime was broadcast live on Facebook. Yesterday, footage was released of Khodagholi bullying his victim _when she was calling someone for help_. The poor girl was barely conscious, but her rapist couldn't control himself. "*You got raped. There, we have the answers. You’ve been raped*," he shouted gleefully at her. He then laughed like a psychopath and continued to make fun of her.
> 
> Like his friend Khodagholi, the second suspect is an immigrant and an acquaintance of the Swedish authorities. His name is Maisam Afshar. The identity of the third suspect has not been released.
> 
> ________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that even "without Islam" gang rapes will continue to occur, just as they did before and human trash will continue to think it's something to be proud of and be stupid enough to broadcast it?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam
Click to expand...


As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Men Gang-Rape Young Woman in Sweden, Broadcast It Live on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our brave new digital world in which raping women is all fun and games:
> Police are reportedly investigating the suspected gang rape of a woman after the attack was live-streamed on Facebook.
> An online witness said the victim had her clothes pulled off by armed men and was sexually assaulted before cops arrived and turned off the camera.
> 
> According to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, three people have been arrested after the alleged attack was broadcast in a closed Facebook group last night.
> 
> Dutch website _De Dagelijkse Standaard_ (of which I'm editor-in-chief) adds that the three suspects have been identified. It must come as a shock to all those who worship at the altar of political correctness and multiculturalism, but the rapists are, wait for it, _all immigrants_. In this screenshot of the gang rape, you can see two of the three suspects in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first suspect's name is Emillem ‘Lemon’ Khodagholi. Khodagholi was on probation for a variety of crimes (theft, assault, drugs crimes, and death threats) when he participated in this horrendous crime. Shortly before he and his friends raped the poor woman at the point of a gun, Khodagholi announced his plans to his followers. "Listen, today I will f*ck. I swear it on my mother," he said, adding that he would cause "a rampage."
> 
> SPONSORED
> Not long after, he and the other two suspects entered the young woman's apartment in the city of Uppsala. They raped her for a full three hours. The entire crime was broadcast live on Facebook. Yesterday, footage was released of Khodagholi bullying his victim _when she was calling someone for help_. The poor girl was barely conscious, but her rapist couldn't control himself. "*You got raped. There, we have the answers. You’ve been raped*," he shouted gleefully at her. He then laughed like a psychopath and continued to make fun of her.
> 
> Like his friend Khodagholi, the second suspect is an immigrant and an acquaintance of the Swedish authorities. His name is Maisam Afshar. The identity of the third suspect has not been released.
> 
> ________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that even "without Islam" gang rapes will continue to occur, just as they did before and human trash will continue to think it's something to be proud of and be stupid enough to broadcast it?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
Click to expand...


In shariah law    (ie the law which is DIVINE---and for a believing muslim,  the ONLY VALID LAW)  ---the rape of a non muslim woman is legal UNLESS she is
under the direct protection of or is owned by another muslim-------then it is a petty
crime which can be subject to a fine-------maybe----if the muslim owning the woman
SO DEMANDS.


----------



## irosie91

garion13a5 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain hundreds going over to Syria for training? And then returning, some of them on the Trojan Horse of genuine refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer with this:
> 
> “When terrorism is active in Syria against Syrians, they call it moderate opposition or jihadists and so on, and they don’t call them terrorists, but when they return to the states from which they came, they become terrorists,” Sana news agency quoted Jaafari as saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's helpful to the person, or child, who's getting a limb blown off.
> 
> I don't care what Syria calls them. Terrorist works for  me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris Attackers Fought In Syria, Trained In Israel: Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great citation-----the propagandaist  uses the same logic and islamo technique
> that islamo Nazi propagandaists had been prepared for the  9-11-01   arab/muslim atrocity.      The main focus  was then---and in this present chunk of shit---"lets claim that it is the USA and Israel that planned it because such an operation
> would not be possible for simple loving arabs to  ACCOMPLISH!!!!     I am SO
> IMPRESSED--------well....at least islamo Nazi propagandaists are as consistent
> as was their mentor------Josef Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Actually the quote is great as it shows Muslim inability to accept responsibility for their hate.  Their is a video around of a Muslim woman tearing up a Jewish flag at the Belgian memorial.  It is very instructive.  Until we recognize these attacks for what they are and call them Muslim attacks, we will not stop this.
> 
> garion13a5
Click to expand...


the woman is a heroine in her own community.     BUT ---keep in mind----at least in the USA -----the desecration of a flag is legal.    If the muslim woman OWNED the
Israeli flag   (at least in the USA)   she committed no crime.     If she did not own it-----she could be cited for vandalism.     The answer to Islamic desecration is
RESPONSE     The Saudi flag carries an important statement in Arabic-----A fair response to Islamic desecration might be the besmearing with pig-shit upon
the words imprinted upon the Saudi flag-------ie make Saudi flags and pig-shit
available to civilized people


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.



 The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Gang rape of non-Muslim women is approved by Islamic culture. Islam sanctioning such atrocities is the motivation behind such gang rapes by Muslim men.  Islam is a culture of rape (see Op-ed).

Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam

Without Islam.....the motive for these particular cases of rape / gang rape _wouldn't exist_ therein *drastically* reducing the gang rapes / rapes being reported in Europe and throughout the world (where large populations of Muslim men have migrated).  Without Islam... men could not use their Islamic beliefs of entitlement to justify rape.


----------



## 12icer

JakeStarkey said:


> Without radical jihadism, a perversion of  Islam, as German fascism was a perversion of Christianity.
> 
> There's the correction.  Let's move on.




DO WHAT? damn again you show you know NOTHING about what you post. Especially REAL HISTORY. Just another liberal murderer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

12icer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without radical jihadism, a perversion of  Islam, as German fascism was a perversion of Christianity.  There's the correction.  Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> DO WHAT? damn again you show you know NOTHING about what you post. Especially REAL HISTORY. Just another liberal murderer.
Click to expand...

 You are babbling nonsense, as usual, so you must have been home schooled or graduated from Jumping Jesus East Community College.  You simply can't comprehend that in this country you cannot circumscribe religious belief at all, and much religious practice is untouchable.  Tough to be you.

In this country, radical jihadism, or violence by any religionists, is treated as an LEO area.  OK?


----------



## JakeStarkey

In 1879 the Deseret News responded to US Secretary of State William Evarts' effort to prevent Mormons from immigrating to the United States.

Substitute "Trump" for "Evarts" and "Muslim" for "Mormon" in the Deseret News' editorial below.

"It is difficult to believe that a man with a brain like Secretary Evarts' would commit himself to such nonsense. . . . It is absurd to suppose that any European Government would undertake to establish an inquisition for the purpose of determining the religious faith of all intending emigrants from its shores. It is equally absurd to assume that all “Mormons” who emigrate to Utah intend to break the laws of the United States. And the “member of the cabinet who said that the administration did not consider “Mormon” immigrants as any more entitled to respect than so many persons who had been convicted of felony,” must have been afflicted with temporary insanity."


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JakeStarkey said:


> In 1879 the Deseret News responded to US Secretary of State William Evarts' effort to prevent Mormons from immigrating to the United States.
> 
> Substitute "Trump" for "Evarts" and "Muslim" for "Mormon" in the Deseret News' editorial below.
> 
> "It is difficult to believe that a man with a brain like Secretary Evarts' would commit himself to such nonsense. . . . It is absurd to suppose that any European Government would undertake to establish an inquisition for the purpose of determining the religious faith of all intending emigrants from its shores. It is equally absurd to assume that all “Mormons” who emigrate to Utah intend to break the laws of the United States. And the “member of the cabinet who said that the administration did not consider “Mormon” immigrants as any more entitled to respect than so many persons who had been convicted of felony,” must have been afflicted with temporary insanity."




 You are really getting desperate in your defense of Islam, here.

 Are you actually so deluded that you think Mormons were involved in world-wide terrorism,  or follow a doctrine calling for them to dominate the world?

 A person would have to be incredibly stupid to replace the word Muslim for Mormon when there is absolutely no parallel involved.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are desperate in your silly attacks, dogmaphobe.

Do you really, really, really think the overwhelming % of Muslims approve, much less engage, in radical jihadism?

An incredibly stupid person would miss the very clear parallelism of the comments above.  And, yes, the LDS wiped out a wagon train of immigrants in SW Utah in 1857, butchering 120 men women and children AFTER THEY SURRENDERED.  Research the Mountain Meadows Massacre.

And Christians butchered Indians for centuries in the name of religion in the US and the colonies before that.

Do you know anything about Mormonism, or Islam, or excess religionism in general, or terrorism in the modern days?

Or do you just hate?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Imagine a world without Fakey Jakey.

It would be just a little bit smarter.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
Click to expand...



Actually, it's not unique.  The bible sanctions rape, particularly of non-believers captured in war.  Obviously most Christians do  not follow it or use it as an excuse to rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not unique.  The bible sanctions rape, particularly of non-believers captured in war.  Obviously most Christians do  not follow it or use it as an excuse to rape.
Click to expand...


Oh, by all means, DO tell us where Jesus instructed His followers to rape such as Mohammad did.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
Click to expand...


Coyote----why do you consider the fact that the ethos of muslims includes APPROVAL of rape against non-muslims.   "FUNNY"??.     Not funny for
the victims


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote----why do you consider the fact that the ethos of muslims includes APPROVAL of rape against non-muslims.   "FUNNY"??.     Not funny for
> the victims
Click to expand...



 It is quite the pattern for her in thinking Muslim rape and child molestation of non Muslims is funny. She has indicated such countless times.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote----why do you consider the fact that the ethos of muslims includes APPROVAL of rape against non-muslims.   "FUNNY"??.     Not funny for
> the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite the pattern for her in thinking Muslim rape and child molestation of non Muslims is funny. She has indicated such countless times.
Click to expand...


I think that the  "funny"  is more like a snort to trivialize the fact that there are
more than a billion people in the world with an ethos that  --raping the "other"
or even killing the "other is not a SIN".    To me it is very important that a whole
lot of people can face THEIR OWN  innocent as lambs after shooting up a
nursery school.     The phenomenon is very significant


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> I think that the  "funny"  is more like a snort to trivialize the fact that there are
> more than a billion people in the world with an ethos that  --raping the "other"
> or even killing the "other is not a SIN".    To me it is very important that a whole
> lot of people can face THEIR OWN  innocent as lambs after shooting up a
> nursery school.     The phenomenon is very significant



 I think the "funny" is many things, not the least of which being a childish taunt.  It's as if to say "this is what we have in mind for the word and we don't care if you don't like it".

 With this particular creature, it is all part of the agitprop technique that involves supporting barbarity at every level and then turning around and calling others names for rejecting it. That, coupled with the immediate denial that they defended what they just defended, and it is all part of a very familiar pattern designed to confuse people as to the true nature of the subversive agenda involved.


----------



## Death Angel

This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness. Thery nneed to be froced to live undr Islamic law -- ANY Islamic country. Take your pick. JUST GO.

Afganistan before and after Islamic rule:


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Death Angel said:


> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.




 Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.

 My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, gang rape wasn't invented by Islam, nor is it uniquely practiced by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word you forgot to mention is "sanctioned".  Islam sanctions the rape of non Muslims, and in that it IS unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not unique.  The bible sanctions rape, particularly of non-believers captured in war.  Obviously most Christians do  not follow it or use it as an excuse to rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, by all means, DO tell us where Jesus instructed His followers to rape such as Mohammad did.
Click to expand...

She can't because He never did.  The bible never sanctioned rape.  That is not true.


----------



## I amso IR

Dogmaphobe said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.
> 
> 
> w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it in psychological terms, myself.
> 
> There are large numbers of disgruntled, useless people in this country. They produce nothing of value. They do not contribute to building anything positive in any way. They do not have any sort of positive vision, but merely know what they hate, and do so with great arrogance.  Deep down, however,  they lack any sort of true sense of worth since they recognize their own worthlessness and so run around with an enormous chip on their shoulder.
> 
> Is it any wonder they champion Islam?  They are just like it! Islam produces nothing of value, Muslims see themselves as supreme yet when they look around, they see other cultures outperforming them in every conceivable way. They know what they hate and what they hate is anything that isn't Islam. Their chip on the shoulder results in mass murder unlike their leftist supporters, but the similarities abound.
> 
> This type of leftist doesn't actually stand FOR anything at all, much less actual liberalism, as they merely channel all their disgruntlement and self-loathing into a hatred of their own culture. It is easier to indulge in projection than it is working to better themselves, so they find common cause with others who hate their culture just as much as they do.
> 
> They are the antis.  They go through life as if affected by one ginormous oppositional defiant disorder manifested through authoritarian politics. They all walk the same walk and talk the same talk as if this utterly vapid group think was some sort of enlightened world view, but all they really represent are a bunch of nihilistic children acting out against their own in any way they can so to avid taking stock of themselves as human beings and actually dealing with their utter worthlessness. .
Click to expand...


Holy Moli Batman; no punches held here. I am gonna save this master piece and hang it on the wall, for all to see and read!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I amso IR said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.
> 
> 
> w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it in psychological terms, myself.
> 
> There are large numbers of disgruntled, useless people in this country. They produce nothing of value. They do not contribute to building anything positive in any way. They do not have any sort of positive vision, but merely know what they hate, and do so with great arrogance.  Deep down, however,  they lack any sort of true sense of worth since they recognize their own worthlessness and so run around with an enormous chip on their shoulder.
> 
> Is it any wonder they champion Islam?  They are just like it! Islam produces nothing of value, Muslims see themselves as supreme yet when they look around, they see other cultures outperforming them in every conceivable way. They know what they hate and what they hate is anything that isn't Islam. Their chip on the shoulder results in mass murder unlike their leftist supporters, but the similarities abound.
> 
> This type of leftist doesn't actually stand FOR anything at all, much less actual liberalism, as they merely channel all their disgruntlement and self-loathing into a hatred of their own culture. It is easier to indulge in projection than it is working to better themselves, so they find common cause with others who hate their culture just as much as they do.
> 
> They are the antis.  They go through life as if affected by one ginormous oppositional defiant disorder manifested through authoritarian politics. They all walk the same walk and talk the same talk as if this utterly vapid group think was some sort of enlightened world view, but all they really represent are a bunch of nihilistic children acting out against their own in any way they can so to avid taking stock of themselves as human beings and actually dealing with their utter worthlessness. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Moli Batman; no punches held here. I am gonna save this master piece and hang it on the wall, for all to see and read!
Click to expand...



 Just don't forget my royalty payments.


----------



## I amso IR

Dogmaphobe said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it forever fascinating that leftist that support the brutal treatment of Germans after WW1 and WW2 (a people that didn't attack us) never stop in their blind support of a people that will saw their heads off, mount them on pikes and pose for selfies with them.
> 
> 
> w/o islam, Bush would have been an one and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it in psychological terms, myself.
> 
> There are large numbers of disgruntled, useless people in this country. They produce nothing of value. They do not contribute to building anything positive in any way. They do not have any sort of positive vision, but merely know what they hate, and do so with great arrogance.  Deep down, however,  they lack any sort of true sense of worth since they recognize their own worthlessness and so run around with an enormous chip on their shoulder.
> 
> Is it any wonder they champion Islam?  They are just like it! Islam produces nothing of value, Muslims see themselves as supreme yet when they look around, they see other cultures outperforming them in every conceivable way. They know what they hate and what they hate is anything that isn't Islam. Their chip on the shoulder results in mass murder unlike their leftist supporters, but the similarities abound.
> 
> This type of leftist doesn't actually stand FOR anything at all, much less actual liberalism, as they merely channel all their disgruntlement and self-loathing into a hatred of their own culture. It is easier to indulge in projection than it is working to better themselves, so they find common cause with others who hate their culture just as much as they do.
> 
> They are the antis.  They go through life as if affected by one ginormous oppositional defiant disorder manifested through authoritarian politics. They all walk the same walk and talk the same talk as if this utterly vapid group think was some sort of enlightened world view, but all they really represent are a bunch of nihilistic children acting out against their own in any way they can so to avid taking stock of themselves as human beings and actually dealing with their utter worthlessness. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Moli Batman; no punches held here. I am gonna save this master piece and hang it on the wall, for all to see and read!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't forget my royalty payments.
Click to expand...


I control the entrance to my castle. Royalty will be limited. But you posted a fine work there, very concise and to the point. I appreciate the effort. Thank you


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
Click to expand...


I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud 

My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...

Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
Click to expand...



 You think Muslims raping non Muslims is funny, and you accuse ME of hatred?

oh, that's rich.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think Muslims raping non Muslims is funny, and you accuse ME of hatred?
> 
> oh, that's rich.
Click to expand...


I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously



 Rape is a serious matter, you ugly piece of filth.   


It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rape is a serious matter,* you ugly piece of filth.
> 
> 
> It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.
Click to expand...


Yes.  It is.

But you aren't.   

Never heard a peep from you about the horrific rapes and sodomizations in the Congo.  So horrific, that if they survive, extensive surgery is often needed.  Rape used as a weapon to intimidate a target population in a civil war that has been ongoing in one form or another since the 1960's but has yet to register much on the American conscience.  Or yours.

So I think you are funny 

How much do I owe you for the headspace?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rape is a serious matter,* you ugly piece of filth.
> 
> 
> It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It is.
> 
> But you aren't.
> 
> Never heard a peep from you about the horrific rapes and sodomizations in the Congo.  So horrific, that if they survive, extensive surgery is often needed.  Rape used as a weapon to intimidate a target population in a civil war that has been ongoing in one form or another since the 1960's but has yet to register much on the American conscience.  Or yours.
> 
> So I think you are funny
> 
> How much do I owe you for the headspace?
Click to expand...


Yes, I have never defended rape.

 ....which is another great difference between us.


----------



## esthermoon

I've seen a video on YouTube. The man who did the video says Islam is not the real perpetrator
I don't know if it's true or not but anyway is an interesting video to watch 

ATTACK IN BRUSSELS. The other truth - YouTube


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rape is a serious matter,* you ugly piece of filth.
> 
> 
> It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It is.
> 
> But you aren't.
> 
> Never heard a peep from you about the horrific rapes and sodomizations in the Congo.  So horrific, that if they survive, extensive surgery is often needed.  Rape used as a weapon to intimidate a target population in a civil war that has been ongoing in one form or another since the 1960's but has yet to register much on the American conscience.  Or yours.
> 
> So I think you are funny
> 
> How much do I owe you for the headspace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have never defended rape.
> 
> ....which is another great difference between us.
Click to expand...




Another great difference...you're a liar.  Because neither one of us have ever defended rape.

You see why I think you're funny?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rape is a serious matter,* you ugly piece of filth.
> 
> 
> It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It is.
> 
> But you aren't.
> 
> Never heard a peep from you about the horrific rapes and sodomizations in the Congo.  So horrific, that if they survive, extensive surgery is often needed.  Rape used as a weapon to intimidate a target population in a civil war that has been ongoing in one form or another since the 1960's but has yet to register much on the American conscience.  Or yours.
> 
> So I think you are funny
> 
> How much do I owe you for the headspace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have never defended rape.
> 
> ....which is another great difference between us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great difference...you're a liar.  Because neither one of us have ever defended rape.
> 
> You see why I think you're funny?
Click to expand...



You have been defending it in this very thread, excrement. You attack those who do not support it. You try to deflect away from it. You lie about it being sanctioned.  You attack Christianity. You think it funny when Muslims do it and you do everything in your power to propagandize for those Muslims engaging in it.

That goes beyond mere defense, really, as you have taken a very strong role in promoting it.  The problem here is that you are mentally ill (I'm thinking schizo-affective disorder considering your utter zealousness and ability to devote 10 hours a day to it), and so do not recognize the obviousness of your doublethink.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I think YOU are funny.  Big difference.  You take yourself soooooo seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rape is a serious matter,* you ugly piece of filth.
> 
> 
> It is even more serious when it is being used systematically as a weapon to intimidate a target population. You think it is funny because you are part of the agenda involved. I do not because I support the liberal cultures being targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It is.
> 
> But you aren't.
> 
> Never heard a peep from you about the horrific rapes and sodomizations in the Congo.  So horrific, that if they survive, extensive surgery is often needed.  Rape used as a weapon to intimidate a target population in a civil war that has been ongoing in one form or another since the 1960's but has yet to register much on the American conscience.  Or yours.
> 
> So I think you are funny
> 
> How much do I owe you for the headspace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have never defended rape.
> 
> ....which is another great difference between us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great difference...you're a liar.  Because neither one of us have ever defended rape.
> 
> You see why I think you're funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been defending it in this very thread, excrement. You attack those who do not support it. You try to deflect away from it. You lie about it being sanctioned.  You attack Christianity. You think it funny when Muslims do it and you do everything in your power to propagandize for those Muslims engaging in it.
> 
> That goes beyond mere defense, really, as you have taken a very strong role in promoting it.  The problem here is that you are mentally ill (I'm thinking schizo-affective disorder considering your utter zealousness and ability to devote 10 hours a day to it), and so do not recognize the obviousness of your doublethink.
Click to expand...



And you skip right over the horrors perpetrated in the Congo (so bad that the Congolese constitute our 4th largest group of refugees).  

I think that pretty much says all that needs to be said here


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


>



 We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
Click to expand...


Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...

Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
Click to expand...



 This is not a thread about the Congo.

At most boards I have posted, the mods try to keep people ON topic rather demanding they troll along with them by trying to derail threads onto other issues.

 As far as this supposed notion of "head space", I am not the one following you around saying everything you say is funny.  For starters, it isn't, but I certainly wouldn't do it as you do it in order to express the opinion that rape is funny.

 Start up a thread about rape in the Congo, and I doubt there is a person like you in this entire forum who thinks it is funny.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
Click to expand...



Coyote----tell that one to   ALL THE SOCIOLOGISTS  OF THE WORLD AND ALL THE ANTHROPOLOGISTS OF THE WORLD-----tell them that their science is all
bull-shit        I maintain a very high opinion of  MALINOWSKI--------and----uhm----
Margaret Meade.  -----------uhm-----nevah mind


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----tell that one to   ALL THE SOCIOLOGISTS  OF THE WORLD AND ALL THE ANTHROPOLOGISTS OF THE WORLD-----tell them that their science is all
> bull-shit        I maintain a very high opinion of  MALINOWSKI--------and----uhm----
> Margaret Meade.  -----------uhm-----nevah mind
Click to expand...


So...wait a sec Rosie, are you saying we're Borgs?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
Click to expand...


oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----tell that one to   ALL THE SOCIOLOGISTS  OF THE WORLD AND ALL THE ANTHROPOLOGISTS OF THE WORLD-----tell them that their science is all
> bull-shit        I maintain a very high opinion of  MALINOWSKI--------and----uhm----
> Margaret Meade.  -----------uhm-----nevah mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...wait a sec Rosie, are you saying we're Borgs?
Click to expand...


there are BORG  LIKE elements in all societies------the most accurate word is
ETHOS.     Behavioral scientists call it   "nurture" -----over "nature"


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
Click to expand...


What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread PROVES what mosst of us already know about them. A mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----tell that one to   ALL THE SOCIOLOGISTS  OF THE WORLD AND ALL THE ANTHROPOLOGISTS OF THE WORLD-----tell them that their science is all
> bull-shit        I maintain a very high opinion of  MALINOWSKI--------and----uhm----
> Margaret Meade.  -----------uhm-----nevah mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...wait a sec Rosie, are you saying we're Borgs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are BORG  LIKE elements in all societies------the most accurate word is
> ETHOS.     Behavioral scientists call it   "nurture" -----over "nature"
Click to expand...


We're social mammals.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
Click to expand...


I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what Islam has done to Coyote, here, who thinks Muslims raping non-Muslims is funny.
> 
> My way of looking at the world is that we are all born with the potential to either become more human or throw our humanity away. Coyote has quite obviously taken the latter route and I can't imagine that happening without the contribution of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should charge you headspace rent you old fraud
> 
> My way of looking at the world is simple.  We are all *individuals*.  And we should be judged as *individuals*.  We all have the ability within ourselves to find salvation, to be better people.  For any of us - there but for fortune...
> 
> Your  labels do little more than inspire others towards ignorance and hatred.  We have enough of that in this world don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----tell that one to   ALL THE SOCIOLOGISTS  OF THE WORLD AND ALL THE ANTHROPOLOGISTS OF THE WORLD-----tell them that their science is all
> bull-shit        I maintain a very high opinion of  MALINOWSKI--------and----uhm----
> Margaret Meade.  -----------uhm-----nevah mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...wait a sec Rosie, are you saying we're Borgs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are BORG  LIKE elements in all societies------the most accurate word is
> ETHOS.     Behavioral scientists call it   "nurture" -----over "nature"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're social mammals.
Click to expand...


the "social mammals"  aspect of humans is  "NATURE".      The legal rape aspect of Islamic law is  "NURTURE"


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
Click to expand...


Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?

So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.




 .....and did anybody pull the same apologist stunts as you always pull by saying "but, but but, look at the Muslims. They do it, too!" by way of trying to normalize and excuse it? 

 You devote 10 hours a day to your internet jihad, and call OTHERS too serious?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew you are quite delusional, excrement, but your thinking I would be interested in renting property that is already owned in full by the Muslim Brotherhood is quite arch, even by your usual low standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
Click to expand...


I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you give me so much headspace free of charge...
> 
> Nothing to say about the horrors of the Congo either.  No surprise from one who pretends to care about rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
Click to expand...


Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.

For your edification:
Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
Congo women fight back, speak out about rape


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
Click to expand...


you PRESUME  quite a bit.    I am VERY aware of the  FACT that atrocities  are being committed thruout the world.  Your rhetorical FART    ".....you are sweeping it under the rug...... IS LIBELOUS     My point was that these atrocities do not make news in Little Town----bible belt,  USA  because they are not happening to people we know or with whom we have some familial links.   They are VERY REMOTE.      Look back---you COMPLAINED that a rape that takes place in the jungles of ZIMBABWE-----somehow does not make news in Manhattan,  NY----not does a heat wave on Jupiter.    Some time ago you insisted that my "story"  that my mother-in-law. at age 12..   had escaped rape under the glorious   DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW----was an "OBVIOUS LIE"-------because you could not find a report on the incident on the internet.     You were right in the fact that such events did not make news.   Islamic LEGAL rape did not make news for 1400 years  and MOST of it still does not make news.   I have no doubt that I could find dozens of Christian,  Buddhist,  Hindu, theologians who would argue that RAPE is a crime--------find me a few AL AZHAR muslim scholars who consider the  DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW an atrocity.    BTW---your citation is stupid-----recto-vaginal fistula is not all that rare--------it happens today in women who simply have had a difficult vaginal delivery.    Where is your citation pointing out that muslim women are victims of LEGAL RAPE BY SOUTHERN BAPTISTS


----------



## danielpalos

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Europe had hundred year wars due to Religion.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you PRESUME  quite a bit.    I am VERY aware of the  FACT that atrocities  are being committed thruout the world.  Your rhetorical FART    ".....you are sweeping it under the rug...... IS LIBELOUS     My point was that these atrocities do not make news in Little Town----bible belt,  USA  because they are not happening to people we know or with whom we have some familial links.   They are VERY REMOTE.      Look back---you COMPLAINED that a rape that takes place in the jungles of ZIMBABWE-----somehow does not make news in Manhattan,  NY----not does a heat wave on Jupiter.    Some time ago you insisted that my "story"  that my mother-in-law. at age 12..   had escaped rape under the glorious   DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW----was an "OBVIOUS LIE"-------because you could not find a report on the incident on the internet.     You were right in the fact that such events did not make news.   Islamic LEGAL rape did not make news for 1400 years  and MOST of it still does not make news.   I have no doubt that I could find dozens of Christian,  Buddhist,  Hindu, theologians who would argue that RAPE is a crime--------find me a few AL AZHAR muslim scholars who consider the  DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW an atrocity.    BTW---your citation is stupid-----recto-vaginal fistula is not all that rare--------it happens today in women who simply have had a difficult vaginal delivery.    Where is your citation pointing out that muslim women are victims of LEGAL RAPE BY SOUTHERN BAPTISTS
Click to expand...


Ok, I'm presuming you really don't care much about rape if Muslims aren't involved.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Ok, I'm presuming you really don't care much about rape if Muslims aren't involved.




Man, are you ever projecting, here.

The fact that you don't care about rape as long as it IS a Muslim doing so does not mean others do not care about it if it ISN'T. 

 It's just that you are one very sick individual who thinks others are just as sick.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-------another  "exception to the rule"   advocate of Islamic LAW ------"there were examples in the past 2000 years of Christians doing the same kind of filth we call   HOLY,  and DIVINELY LEGAL,     too"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
Click to expand...


The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mrs. M. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in the Congo is pretty damn ugly Rosie.  Are you just trying to sweep it under the carpet?  Is rape only rape when certain demographics engage in it?  Come on...why do people who claim to care about rape ignore it when it occurs outside of Muslim countries or doesn't involve Muslim rapists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
Click to expand...

I would love to see the stats on that.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
Click to expand...

It's not funny. It's real.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> I would love to see the stats on that.



In Rotherham, England, ALONE, there were 1400 underage girls raped by those you have been trained to defend.


......as you already know but keep up the defense, anyway.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, England, ALONE, there were 1400 underage girls raped by those you have been trained to defend.
> 
> 
> ......as you already know but keep up the defense, anyway.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could quote stats to support the nutty assertions of Mrs M ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, England, ALONE, there were 1400 underage girls raped by those you have been trained to defend.
> 
> 
> ......as you already know but keep up the defense, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could quote stats to support the nutty assertions of Mrs M ?
Click to expand...


....or you can be honest instead of dishonest.

It's your choice.

1400 children in Rotherham, alone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rotherham, England, ALONE, there were 1400 underage girls raped by those you have been trained to defend.
> 
> 
> ......as you already know but keep up the defense, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could quote stats to support the nutty assertions of Mrs M ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....or you can be honest instead of dishonest.
> 
> It's your choice.
> 
> 1400 children in Rotherham, alone.
Click to expand...


There are about 100000 sexual assaults in the UK every year.

Now why dont you shut up or put up you chopsy little fucker ?


----------



## boedicca

JakeStarkey said:


> Without radical jihadism, a perversion of  Islam, as German fascism was a perversion of Christianity.
> 
> There's the correction.  Let's move on.




It was the values of Judeo-Christian Western Civilization that enables the West to understand the horrors of National Socialist Germany, and to defeat it.

There is no such countervailing force within Islam against the Jihadists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> There are about 100000 sexual assaults in the UK every year.
> 
> Now why dont you shut up or put up you chopsy little fucker ?




 You know, Tommy, the way you are always right there to support Islamic rape gangs, I'd almost wish it would happen to you instead of these children.

The only thing preventing me from entertaining these ideas is the fact you would enjoy it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

boedicca said:


> There is no such countervailing force within Islam against the Jihadists.



..... especially with so many useful idiots like those in this thread who always defend them.

 It's the politically correct totalitarian ideology.


----------



## boedicca

Dogmaphobe said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such countervailing force within Islam against the Jihadists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... especially with so many useful idiots like those in this thread who always defend them.
> 
> It's the politically correct totalitarian ideology.
Click to expand...


Agreed. 

Progressivism is the secular equivalent of Islamic Jihadism.  They are both intolerant religions intent on destroying Judeo-Christian based Civilization.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

boedicca said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such countervailing force within Islam against the Jihadists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... especially with so many useful idiots like those in this thread who always defend them.
> 
> It's the politically correct totalitarian ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Progressivism is the secular equivalent of Islamic Jihadism.  They are both intolerant religions intent on destroying Judeo-Christian based Civilization.
Click to expand...



 Yep.

 It's partly a case of "an enemy of my enemy is my friend", part a case of arrested development with corresponding acting out and part the suspension of independant thought in favor of utter conformity.


----------



## Yarddog

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
Click to expand...



Seems this passage is a little more time specific. Everyone with a functioning frontal lobe knows that this was instruction to the 'Children of Israel' at the time when they were fighting for territory in that day, thousands of years before Christ. Which is why the Jewish religion hasnt followed those instructions in quite a long while. 

On the other hand, islam which was created thousands of years later, specifically calls out Jews and Christians at times. It is the Only religion that does so in its holy book. I also think that the instructions in side for some of these violent acts are more open ended when it comes to timeline.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 100000 sexual assaults in the UK every year.
> 
> Now why dont you shut up or put up you chopsy little fucker ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Tommy, the way you are always right there to support Islamic rape gangs, I'd almost wish it would happen to you instead of these children.
> 
> The only thing preventing me from entertaining these ideas is the fact you would enjoy it.
Click to expand...


Its like arguing with a child.

Firstly I have never supported rape gangs of any sort.

Secondly you can only back up your assertions with prejudice.  

Finally, in the absence of facts, you resort to abuse.

You should not be playing with adults.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never met a person who IGNORES rape unless it is done by a muslim----you have a strange set of aquaintances.     Rape is a crime in all CIVILIZED SOCIETES FOR THE PAST SEVERAL CENTURIES.     It is legal or---just
> trivial for muslims upon non muslims------in fact, in the opinion of some muslim
> clerics it is  DESIREBLE behavior  -----even heroic.     Face facts.   ------Rape of
> a NON MUSLIM is a crime   (trivial at that) only if it harms the interest of a MUSLIM in Islamic law-------did you forget that my very own mother-in-law was saved from
> the ISLAMIC DHIMMI LAW -----illegally in the country of her birth by ILLEGAL ESCAPE?---------and that tens of thousands of Christian kids of SUDAN are still sex slaves----LEGALLY according to Islamic law-------and then there are the Yazidis at whom you giggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
Click to expand...


It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?



 Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?

Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?


----------



## rdean

Without American Right Wing Christianity, gays would be sleeping a lot better.

Pastor Roger Jimenez
Pastor Steven Anderson
Pastor Kevin Swanson
Pastor Jesse Price
Pastor Charles L. Worley
Pastor Bert Farias
Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith

Short list of some right wing Republicans so called Christian pastors who call for the execution or round up of gays.

You can watch their sermons on Youtube.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mrs. M. said:


> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I started a thread on what was going on in the Congo a couple years ago.  Do you want to guess how much response it got compared to a thread on Muslim rape?
> 
> So, why is that?  Are the Congolese  not worthy of attention?  How about the women raped so horribly by guns that they need corrective surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
Click to expand...


Thats about the size of it. You are not debating with great thinkers here.

The approved line goes -

Muslim rape gangs are a part of an ethos that infects all muslims.

Non musim rapes _"Shit,bitch was asking for it.Look what she was wearing."
_
*Its like muslims invented rape.*


----------



## rdean

frigidweirdo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
Click to expand...

What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?  

The GOP.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

rdean said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
Click to expand...

People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
Click to expand...


Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?

You're astonishingly silent otherwise.  

"Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.

Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
Click to expand...


 Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?

 Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
Click to expand...


You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.

Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
Click to expand...

The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
Click to expand...


 You just indicated once again that you find the rape of children funny.

 You are beneath contempt.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
Click to expand...


 That is a lie.

They were overwhelmingly Muslim.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
Click to expand...

The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison






Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
Click to expand...



And two of them were women?  Unbelievable


----------



## Dogmaphobe

This is for the honest people here, and not the vile apologists.

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia

 Honest people will take a look at the annotations 7 and 8.  Vile apologists, on the other hand,  will just keep up their spin to show their solidarity with the rapists.


----------



## flacaltenn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
Click to expand...


So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.

Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take British Law to grow up and start prosecuting ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And two of them were women?  Unbelievable
Click to expand...

The loons have latched on the Rotherham case like flies to shit.

It was a national disgrace but it was a bit more nuanced than they could get their little brains around.

As this idiot has found to her cost.
Ukip MEP ordered to pay £162,000 in libel damages to Labour MPs

Vulnerable youngsters in the UK have been preyed on by monsters of all faiths and by monsters with no faith.

The really sick thing is that in pursuing a racist tack on this they ignore other scandals like Kincora, Bryn Estyn and Bryn Alyn where the perps had possible links to the government.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take British Law to grow up and start prosecuting ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
Click to expand...

The point is that it wasnt a muslim gang. As I stated they were mixed race and religion. Whats difficult about that ?


----------



## flacaltenn

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take British Law to grow up and start prosecuting ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it wasnt a muslim gang. As I stated they were mixed race and religion. Whats difficult about that ?
Click to expand...


You got something against Muslim men dominating a few COMPLIANT Cauc women to commit their crimes for them? What kinda of racist are you?


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
Click to expand...


Pedophilia is hardly unique to any one "religion".  In fact, if Islam ceased to exist, as the OP desires - pedophilia would remain with an ample number of perverts buying, raping and selling children.  Decent people are disgusted at the crime.  Others focus on the religion of the criminals.

Some other large scale cases that have received *far less attention and outrage* than Rotherham:
Britain's 'worst paedophile' Richard Huckle handed 22 life sentences
_One of Britain's worst paedophiles, who posted on the so-called "dark web" as he abused up to 200 Malaysian children, has been handed 22 life sentences. 

Freelance photographer Richard Huckle, from Ashford in Kent, admitted an unprecedented number of offences against *children aged between six months and 12 years* from 2006 to 2014.

Judge Peter Rook QC gave the 30-year-old ordered him to serve a minimum term of 25 years. 

A stream of pictures and videos of his rapes and assaults on children were shared with paedophiles worldwide through the now defunct dark website TLZ - The Love Zone.

He even tried to make a business out of his horrific crimes by crowd-funding the release of the images and was compiling a paedophile's manual at the time of his arrest by the National Crime Agency._​


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continually troll threads like this one trying to change the subject?
> 
> Doing so in order to defend rape jihad is particular vile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
Click to expand...


They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.


----------



## Coyote

Asian girls were also victims of that gang, but because rape is considered shameful on the victim, their families weren't likely to report it.  As a result, the total number of victims was probably under reported: Asian girls 'also victims of sex grooming' in Rotherham - BBC News


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> Asian girls were also victims of that gang, but because rape is considered shameful on the victim, their families weren't likely to report it.  As a result, the total number of victims was probably under reported: Asian girls 'also victims of sex grooming' in Rotherham - BBC News



That could well be. I THOUGHT a lot of their "customers" were Asian. But yeah. Actually, they did FAR MORE HARM than good by hiding this because of "sensitivities" and correctness. That should make reasonable people angry in itself right?  Makes it harder to put any immigrant threat in perspective if the authorities wait until it becomes INDEFENSIBLE.  

France's jails are filling with Muslim immigrants. Belgiums keep them contained to ghettos. NOBODY is really working on outreach and assimilation are they? 

It's much easier to sit here and twerk each other about the results of inaction and poor planning. Than to RECOGNIZE what's been done wrong and work to fix it or guarantee WE don't make the same mistakes.


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian girls were also victims of that gang, but because rape is considered shameful on the victim, their families weren't likely to report it.  As a result, the total number of victims was probably under reported: Asian girls 'also victims of sex grooming' in Rotherham - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could well be. I THOUGHT a lot of their "customers" were Asian. But yeah. Actually, they did FAR MORE HARM than good by hiding this because of "sensitivities" and correctness. That should make reasonable people angry in itself right?  Makes it harder to put any immigrant threat in perspective if the authorities wait until it becomes INDEFENSIBLE.
> 
> France's jails are filling with Muslim immigrants. Belgiums keep them contained to ghettos. *NOBODY is really working on outreach and assimilation are they?*
> 
> It's much easier to sit here and twerk each other about the results of inaction and poor planning. Than to RECOGNIZE what's been done wrong and work to fix it or guarantee WE don't make the same mistakes.
Click to expand...



The thing is, it's a really complex problem and the causes and solutions are different in each country.  Everyone wants a "simple solution" but there isn't one.  And part of Europe's problem is they've been swamped.  The Syrian civil war, ISIS and the Iraqi war have created the greatest refugee and migrant crisis since WW2.  Then you also have migrants from Africa fleeing for economic reasons or escaping political persecution.  That's forced authorities to keep them in camps and "refugee" centers that are overcrowded, under-resourced, a situation that breeds violence.  I have a feeling the numbers of incomers make it difficult to work on outreach and assimilation, and for those already there something should have been done long ago.  Some countries handle it well, others do not. US and Canada do a good job.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason to motivate me to guess.    Regarding your putative thread on
> the  life and times of  DA CONGO---------I have to admit,  I have never met
> anyone from the  DA CONGO  or any rape victim thereof or even know of
> any particular case.    Not knowing anything at all about  RAPE IN THE CONGO-----or RAPE IN DENVER COLORADO,   I would not comment.    I do know or HAVE known lots of people who are muslims and know of several people raped
> by muslims.       I also do not comment on football other than the fact that lots of
> people suffer repeated head trauma----who play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then your knowledge is very limited, if you have no idea what has been going on in the Congo.  Or your interest is confined to just Islamic atrocities, as seems the case with many here.  These women weren't snatched and brutalized by Boko Haran, they're not the victims of ISIS' brutality.  They're not in the news despite the fact this has been going on for decades. Seems to me their voices deserve to be heard.
> 
> For your edification:
> Congo: More Vicious Than Rape
> Ms. Magazine | "Not Women Anymore": The Congo's rape survivors face pain, shame and AIDS
> Congo women fight back, speak out about rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The focus of rape crimes by Muslims appears to be in proportion to the percentage of rape crimes throughout Europe and the world committed by those followers of Islam.  Clearly the overwhelming majority of rapes reported in the UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and throughout Europe and the world are committed by Muslims, Coyote.  No one is trying to unfairly target anyone but when a religion such as Islam sanctions rape, we see the results.  Which is another reason why the world would be better off without Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see the stats on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats about the size of it. You are not debating with great thinkers here.
> 
> The approved line goes -
> 
> Muslim rape gangs are a part of an ethos that infects all muslims.
> 
> Non musim rapes _"Shit,bitch was asking for it.Look what she was wearing."
> _
> *Its like muslims invented rape.*
Click to expand...


Muslims did not invent rape-----their PRESENT jurisprudence  LEGALIZES it


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who is trolling and stalking me.   No one is defending rape "jihad" - what ever that is supposed to be.  No one is defending rape at all. So quit lying.
> 
> Now go away and I'll be happy to forget you even exist
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
Click to expand...

The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.

Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.  

Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.  

I think there is a lot worse to come.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
Click to expand...


People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
.....and counting


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
Click to expand...


It is legal in Islamic law


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal in Islamic law
Click to expand...

Is it ?
We dont have it in the UK.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal in Islamic law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ?
> We dont have it in the UK.
Click to expand...


there is a difference between British common law and Shariah law.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal in Islamic law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ?
> We dont have it in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a difference between British common law and Shariah law.
Click to expand...

Yes, the former is relevant and the latter isnt.


----------



## flacaltenn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham gang were mixed race/religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
Click to expand...


Well there you are matey. So you can understand why Brits lecturing Americans about immigration policy and assimilation issues is somewhat suspect and maybe resented.  We just don't want to make the same mistakes. The cultural transition for ME Muslims is ENORMOUS. There's an an additional issue with the war zone refugees of *whether they really want to BE American or British in the 1st place*. And a LOT of other considerations that dont seem to ever be evaluated completely by the god awful leadership that's been in place.

Time to address the GENUINE concerns of people who have witnessed these unconscionable bumbles. Reserve a bunch of anger for the idiots in charge who contributed to these issues.  In a lot of these "muslim immigration issues". The past and current policies have made it almost IMPOSSIBLE to be generous about immigration. Islamic or otherwise actually. AND the idiots in charge have FUELED the anti-Islamic backlash because of THEIR incompetence and lack of GENUINE concern for these "refugees" or immigrants. Many of whom SHOULD be immediately granted refugee status because of their help to our countries, when we were/are in the war zones.

My feeling has ALWAYS been,* I'd like to be as generous about immigration as possible. But that is limited by my complete lack of confidence in government not fucking it up.*. Give me a govt that THINKS, and INNOVATES, and FOLLOWS thru and is ACCOUNTABLE -- and I could be MORE generous on immigration than you lefties are now..


----------



## Tommy Tainant

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> They were overwhelmingly Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you are matey. So you can understand why Brits lecturing Americans about immigration policy and assimilation issues is somewhat suspect and maybe resented.  We just don't want to make the same mistakes. The cultural transition for ME Muslims is ENORMOUS. There's an an additional issue with the war zone refugees of *whether they really want to BE American or British in the 1st place*. And a LOT of other considerations that dont seem to ever be evaluated completely by the god awful leadership that's been in place.
> 
> Time to address the GENUINE concerns of people who have witnessed these unconscionable bumbles. Reserve a bunch of anger for the idiots in charge who contributed to these issues.  In a lot of these "muslim immigration issues". The past and current policies have made it almost IMPOSSIBLE to be generous about immigration. Islamic or otherwise actually. AND the idiots in charge have FUELED the anti-Islamic backlash because of THEIR incompetence and lack of GENUINE concern for these "refugees" or immigrants. Many of whom SHOULD be immediately granted refugee status because of their help to our countries, when we were/are in the war zones.
> 
> My feeling has ALWAYS been,* I'd like to be as generous about immigration as possible. But that is limited by my complete lack of confidence in government not fucking it up.*. Give me a govt that THINKS, and INNOVATES, and FOLLOWS thru and is ACCOUNTABLE -- and I could be MORE generous on immigration than you lefties are now..
Click to expand...

You dont seem to have read a single word.


----------



## flacaltenn

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham grooming gang have sentenced to 103 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this pisses on your chips mate. Maybe it was a bit more complex than you can handle ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you are matey. So you can understand why Brits lecturing Americans about immigration policy and assimilation issues is somewhat suspect and maybe resented.  We just don't want to make the same mistakes. The cultural transition for ME Muslims is ENORMOUS. There's an an additional issue with the war zone refugees of *whether they really want to BE American or British in the 1st place*. And a LOT of other considerations that dont seem to ever be evaluated completely by the god awful leadership that's been in place.
> 
> Time to address the GENUINE concerns of people who have witnessed these unconscionable bumbles. Reserve a bunch of anger for the idiots in charge who contributed to these issues.  In a lot of these "muslim immigration issues". The past and current policies have made it almost IMPOSSIBLE to be generous about immigration. Islamic or otherwise actually. AND the idiots in charge have FUELED the anti-Islamic backlash because of THEIR incompetence and lack of GENUINE concern for these "refugees" or immigrants. Many of whom SHOULD be immediately granted refugee status because of their help to our countries, when we were/are in the war zones.
> 
> My feeling has ALWAYS been,* I'd like to be as generous about immigration as possible. But that is limited by my complete lack of confidence in government not fucking it up.*. Give me a govt that THINKS, and INNOVATES, and FOLLOWS thru and is ACCOUNTABLE -- and I could be MORE generous on immigration than you lefties are now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to have read a single word.
Click to expand...



Oh but I did.  And I was telling you the anger should be directed at things you mentioned. 

1) The British police have proven incompetent
2) that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.

Those apply in Spades to these grooming cases. The rest of your govt incompetency  problems with other child abuse, rape may have the SAME roots in ignoring problems because of SOME British predilection like class -- but really didn't FUEL a huge consequential backlash like the one against Islam -- did it?


----------



## frigidweirdo

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
Click to expand...


And Christianity? 

Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So --- what's your point? The perps WERE immigrant Muslim except for 2 skank Cauc women that helped them.
> 
> Now tell me..  What was the TOLL of victims from that ONE city?  And HOW LONG did it take *British Law to grow up and start prosecuting* ??   Separate the "customers" from the groomers and what do have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really failed and dropped the ball on this - this is where "racial sensitivity" becomes criminal misconduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British police have proven incompetent in handling all sexual abuse cases and not just this one. There are cases going back to the 60s that are still to be resolved.
> There are several public enquiries grinding on at them moment.
> The main issue is that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> Children in care, foster homes,reformatories and so on. they were never believed and in most cases remained silent in fear of their abusers who,in many cases, were "respected" members of the community.
> 
> Celebrities,politicians,clergymen and so on. Class plays a big part in this.
> 
> Paedos exploiting kids is a problem that I dont think we have even scratched the surface of.
> 
> I think there is a lot worse to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you are matey. So you can understand why Brits lecturing Americans about immigration policy and assimilation issues is somewhat suspect and maybe resented.  We just don't want to make the same mistakes. The cultural transition for ME Muslims is ENORMOUS. There's an an additional issue with the war zone refugees of *whether they really want to BE American or British in the 1st place*. And a LOT of other considerations that dont seem to ever be evaluated completely by the god awful leadership that's been in place.
> 
> Time to address the GENUINE concerns of people who have witnessed these unconscionable bumbles. Reserve a bunch of anger for the idiots in charge who contributed to these issues.  In a lot of these "muslim immigration issues". The past and current policies have made it almost IMPOSSIBLE to be generous about immigration. Islamic or otherwise actually. AND the idiots in charge have FUELED the anti-Islamic backlash because of THEIR incompetence and lack of GENUINE concern for these "refugees" or immigrants. Many of whom SHOULD be immediately granted refugee status because of their help to our countries, when we were/are in the war zones.
> 
> My feeling has ALWAYS been,* I'd like to be as generous about immigration as possible. But that is limited by my complete lack of confidence in government not fucking it up.*. Give me a govt that THINKS, and INNOVATES, and FOLLOWS thru and is ACCOUNTABLE -- and I could be MORE generous on immigration than you lefties are now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to have read a single word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I did.  And I was telling you the anger should be directed at things you mentioned.
> 
> 1) The British police have proven incompetent
> 2) that the victims in all cases were never taken seriously.
> 
> Those apply in Spades to these grooming cases. The rest of your govt incompetency  problems with other child abuse, rape may have the SAME roots in ignoring problems because of SOME British predilection like class -- but really didn't FUEL a huge consequential backlash like the one against Islam -- did it?
Click to expand...

Rotherham was a huge issue but no different to any of the other scandals that have emerged.
The difference is that the people behind Rotherham are now in jail. In many cases the other gangs are not and the suspicion is that many are protected because o their positions. 
Trying to make it an islamic issue is dishonest and doesnt do justice to the victims.
But I appreciate that you are a long way from this and that you wont have heard many of the other stories.


----------



## irosie91

Yarddog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was, and there is still fascism loose in Europe.  Just as fascism perverted European Christianity for some years, so does radical jihadist affect Islam.
> 
> The jihadists will have to be hunted down and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when big Mo is on record ordering his warriors to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as slaves, you think it is a perversion of the phony religion he invented when current day Muslims follow suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe big Mo got the idea from an even older invented religion....that seems to have been the common practice of the times.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> *10* “As you approach a town to attack it, you must first offer its people terms for peace.
> *11* If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.
> *12* But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.
> *13* When the LORD your God hands the town over to you, use your swords to kill every man in the town.
> *14* But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the plunder from your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.
> 
> Rape in the Bible – Evil Bible .com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this passage is a little more time specific. Everyone with a functioning frontal lobe knows that this was instruction to the 'Children of Israel' at the time when they were fighting for territory in that day, thousands of years before Christ. Which is why the Jewish religion hasnt followed those instructions in quite a long while.
> 
> On the other hand, islam which was created thousands of years later, specifically calls out Jews and Christians at times. It is the Only religion that does so in its holy book. I also think that the instructions in side for some of these violent acts are more open ended when it comes to timeline.
Click to expand...



you are a little confused----try reading a bit more.    The captive woman was to be treated as a "mourner"--------which---actually means no work and no sex----
just sitting around and being ----fed. -----When mourning is up----she can get  MARRIED.    ------an act of sex constitutes marriage in biblical law. -------marriage means she is a WIFE-------selling wives was not permitted-----regardless of what your priest or imam told you.    THEORETICALLY, 
rape, pillage and murder was not the mode. -----ie people who followed the rules did not have sex slaves------sexual slavery ON THE DAY OF THE BATTLE ----is sanctioned in islam,   not in ancient jewish law


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Islam, Brussels, Belgium would not be mourning the deaths of 31 people and the sufferings of 271 more injured in yesterday's terror attack.  Without Islam, New York's Twin Towers would still be standing and 3,000 Americans would still be alive. Without Islam the French terror attack would not have happened. Without Islam there would be no conflict in the middle east. Israel would be at peace and Europe would still be a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> Without Islam, Norway could reduce their rape crimes by 100%. Without Islam, Sweden wouldn't be the rape Capitol of Europe.  Without Islam the women of Germany could walk down the street without fear of being physically assaulted or raped. Without Islam little girls could be little girls and not live in dread of the day they are married off to a grown man 6 times their age. Without Islam there would be no such thing as honor killings.
> 
> Without Islam women in the middle east would have the same rights as men do. Without Islam people could vote by the ballot instead of the bullet. Without Islam there would be no need for foot baths, separate quarters for gyms and swimming pools.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no pilgrimage to Mecca where people are sometimes trampled to death or seriously injured. Without Islam there would be no religious conquest for world domination. Without Islam there would be no such thing as Sharia law.
> 
> Without Islam there would be no burka, hijab, or Koran. Without Islam there would be no one praying in the middle of the street blocking traffic. Without Islam there would be no terror attacks on synagogues, churches and other places where people congregate together.
> 
> Without Islam a man would have one wife as God intended rather than four wives which is open adultery.
> 
> Without Islam criminals would not be called heroes and dead murderers would not be hailed as martyrs. Without Islam jihad would not exist and terrorism would end.
> 
> Without Islam 1.5 billion souls wouldn't be headed for hell right now.
> 
> Without Islam over 270 million people would still be alive, multiple wars would have been prevented and billions of dollars saved. Without Islam, Hitler would not have had an ally.
> 
> Without Islam, Europe would still have freedom of speech. Without Islam, America wouldn't be fighting to keep 1st & 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Without Islam black slavery would _really _be history.
> 
> Without Islam mass murder, rape, beheading, drug trafficking, sex trafficking, forced prostitution and genocide would be greatly reduced.
> 
> Without Islam - Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Nigeria, Iran, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, Lebanon and Syria wouldn't have become the hell-holes they are today. Without Islam life would be better for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to believe that prior to Sept. 11, 2001 most of us had never heard of Islam. Today it's all we hear about. The first word that comes to my mind when I hear the word Islam is “trouble.” That is all Islam has brought us. Trouble.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world "without Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
Click to expand...


the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles


----------



## frigidweirdo

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without America Iraq wouldn't be mourning the death of a million people.
> 
> 
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
Click to expand...


Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over. 

So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
Click to expand...


it's a matter of who does it MOST-------in my town there was a time when
COPS were Irish-----and BARBERS  were Italian.--------now----strange
thought it may be-------shoemakers are jews from Azerbaijan.   ----there are
IN FACT  ethnic groups that  DO different things more than other groups. 
I noticed that in the movie----"THE GODFATHER"-----most of the players
were Italian.    In fact in the area in which I grew up-------most of the people associated with the mafia were Italian-------too.    ------also-----just about anyone in my little town who grew a FIG TREE in the backyard was Italian   (sometimes a little grape arbor)


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do all those horrible American disasters have in common?
> 
> The GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
Click to expand...


your imam lied


----------



## frigidweirdo

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of Christianity long before the GOP was formed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your imam lied
Click to expand...


Oh, wow, what a bullshit answer. I mean, how can you discuss things in an adult way with people who just throw shit continually?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's a matter of who does it MOST-------in my town there was a time when
> COPS were Irish-----and BARBERS  were Italian.--------now----strange
> thought it may be-------shoemakers are jews from Azerbaijan.   ----there are
> IN FACT  ethnic groups that  DO different things more than other groups.
> I noticed that in the movie----"THE GODFATHER"-----most of the players
> were Italian.    In fact in the area in which I grew up-------most of the people associated with the mafia were Italian-------too.    ------also-----just about anyone in my little town who grew a FIG TREE in the backyard was Italian   (sometimes a little grape arbor)
Click to expand...


You truly have a fascinating background Rosie with so much diversity


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, what a bullshit answer. I mean, how can you discuss things in an adult way with people who just throw shit continually?
Click to expand...


to whom are you addressing your cyber eructation ex ano?


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People were being slaughtered in the name of islam since the inception of islam
> .....and counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, what a bullshit answer. I mean, how can you discuss things in an adult way with people who just throw shit continually?
Click to expand...


bull shit answer to your mosque generated propaganda?    "DA 'WEST' 
worships money"


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's become pathetic...they only care when it's rape committed by Muslims.  That's it.  Who gives a shit about what's been going on in the Congo for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people discuss rape in the Congo when the subject matter involves Islam?
> 
> Islam is responsible for the rape of 1400 Children in the small city of Rotherham, alone.  Why do you demand people talk about unrelated events, except as a way to defend the attitudes responsible for these rapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you only discuss rape when Muslim's do it?
> 
> You're astonishingly silent otherwise.
> 
> "Islam" isn't responsible for the rape of 1400 children.  The people who took them, sold them, and bought them are responsible as are the law enforcement people who were reluctant to pursue it out of concern of being labeled "racist"..  I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but Britain has had quite a problem with pedophile rings extending into some high places.  The fact that you continuosly focus only on Muslims means all these other cases get ignored and swept under your carpet.
> 
> Anyone who truly cared about child abuse of this nature and magnitude would not be so selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's a matter of who does it MOST-------in my town there was a time when
> COPS were Irish-----and BARBERS  were Italian.--------now----strange
> thought it may be-------shoemakers are jews from Azerbaijan.   ----there are
> IN FACT  ethnic groups that  DO different things more than other groups.
> I noticed that in the movie----"THE GODFATHER"-----most of the players
> were Italian.    In fact in the area in which I grew up-------most of the people associated with the mafia were Italian-------too.    ------also-----just about anyone in my little town who grew a FIG TREE in the backyard was Italian   (sometimes a little grape arbor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly have a fascinating background Rosie with so much diversity
Click to expand...


if you have siblings and cousins and did not marry the boy next door----
so do you


----------



## Dogmaphobe

frigidweirdo said:


> And Christianity?
> 
> .



 It does not come with its own legal system that discriminates against women and sets the tone for the misogynistic acts that follow.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not come with its own legal system that discriminates against women and sets the tone for the misogynistic acts that follow.
Click to expand...


wrong dog------CANON LAW------is Christian law-------ie----its the law that
is the COME WITH of the catholic church.


----------



## frigidweirdo

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christianity?
> 
> Why are the Americas Christian? I mean, Christianity comes from the other side of the world. Islam and Christianity were the two most aggressive religions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, what a bullshit answer. I mean, how can you discuss things in an adult way with people who just throw shit continually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bull shit answer to your mosque generated propaganda?    "DA 'WEST'
> worships money"
Click to expand...


Tell you what, seeing as every answer of yours is a waste of time, I'll just save us both the pain of having to read your answers by putting you on ignore.


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the operative word is   WERE--------Christians gave it up except for annoying house visits and little bibles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the difference is that the western powers' warmongering made Islam turn more radical, and it's been a process over a long time, whereas Christians have been on top, they did massive amounts of warmongering through to the empire days of the 1800s and 1900s, and now they've stopped trying to spread Christianity, but have just turned to making money, and fucking anyone and everyone over.
> 
> So, people will point to Islam as really bad, but the reality is the top 40 cities in the world for murder are all Christian, the top 27 countries in the world for murder are Christian. Christians have evolved to a point where they don't need to kill in the name of their religion, because they worship something more than their religion. MONEY. SHOW ME THE MONEY>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, what a bullshit answer. I mean, how can you discuss things in an adult way with people who just throw shit continually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bull shit answer to your mosque generated propaganda?    "DA 'WEST'
> worships money"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, seeing as every answer of yours is a waste of time, I'll just save us both the pain of having to read your answers by putting you on ignore.
Click to expand...


no problem-----I do not need you for Khutbah jumaat feces fling material


----------

